# S********T : what is it like?



## treelover (Jul 30, 2008)

genuine question, I' have seen it mentioned on urban so many times, but for many reasons have never been on it and probably won't, 

how popular is it?, 

why isn't it banned?


does it get many UK contributors?, 

Is it influential?,


----------



## Belushi (Jul 30, 2008)

Its a big site so relatively popular as political forums go, Its not banned because its not illegal in the countries the servers hosted in. There's british sub-forums, dont know how many posters they have, its influence is pretty limited to white supremacist types.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 30, 2008)

A wretched hive of scum and villiany


----------



## Belushi (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm banned for being the wrong type of racial supremacist


----------



## N_igma (Jul 30, 2008)

If you have a dissenting voice there is a forum called "Opposing Views" in which people against racism; called "antis" there make threads about why it's bad and then the racists say their argument. You do get racists making threads asking for the "antis" opinions on their points also. 

There are a few Brits on there but it's mostly Americans, most of their problems are with the blacks of course but also Mexican immigration into America.


----------



## Belushi (Jul 30, 2008)

They also have Serb etc forums iirc. I'd go and have a look but Im at work!


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 30, 2008)

N_igma said:


> If you have a dissenting voice there is a forum called "Opposing Views" in which people against racism; called "antis" there make threads about why it's bad and then the racists say their argument. You do get racists making threads asking for the "antis" opinions on their points also.
> 
> There are a few Brits on there but it's mostly Americans, most of their problems are with the blacks of course but also Mexican immigration into America.



A few brits! There's a humungous sub-section with four different and busy forums (110 members right now)


----------



## N_igma (Jul 30, 2008)

butchersapron said:


> A few brits! There's a humungous sub-section with four different and busy forums (110 members right now)



I don't visit the Brit forum, only Opposing Views and there's not that many Brits on there.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 30, 2008)

Ah right, thought you meant there were only a few brits on the whole thing.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 30, 2008)

How many are anti's, posing as far right.
To be quite honest some of the none racist stuff is good on there, and gives good advice: Martial Arts, Settining Up Businesses, Recipes, Nature, Sport etc.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 30, 2008)

Nigel said:


> How many are anti's, posing as far right.
> To be quite honest some of the none racist stuff is good on there, and gives good advice: Martial Arts, Settining Up Businesses, Recipes, Nature, Sport etc.


Quoted for posterity.


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 30, 2008)

treelover said:


> genuine question, I' have seen it mentioned on urban so many times, but for many reasons have never been on it and probably won't,
> 
> how popular is it?,
> 
> ...




I have a look now and again, have a look at the British, Irish and Italian sections.


----------



## frogwoman (Jul 30, 2008)

Nigel said:


> How many are anti's, posing as far right.
> To be quite honest some of the none racist stuff is good on there, and gives good advice: Martial Arts, Settining Up Businesses, Recipes, Nature, Sport etc.


----------



## treelover (Jul 30, 2008)

> How many are anti's, posing as far right.
> To be quite honest some of the none racist stuff is good on there, and gives good advice: Martial Arts, Settining Up Businesses, Recipes, Nature, Sport etc.





Barf, you make it sound like Readers Digest!


----------



## editor (Jul 30, 2008)

I've been "featured" on it a few times.

It's a vile, hate-ridden site populated by knuckle-dragging racists and bigots.


----------



## Belushi (Jul 30, 2008)

editor said:


> I've been "featured" on it a few times.
> 
> It's a vile, hate-ridden site populated by knuckle-dragging racists and bigots.



It's where I discovered you were Jewish.


----------



## Yossarian (Jul 31, 2008)

Nigel said:


> How many are anti's, posing as far right.
> To be quite honest some of the none racist stuff is good on there, and gives good advice: Martial Arts, Settining Up Businesses, Recipes, Nature, Sport etc.



What kind of a loon would visit a White Power site just for the recipes or for the Nazi fuckknuckles' assessment of this year's Champions League contenders?


----------



## _angel_ (Jul 31, 2008)

Yossarian said:


> What kind of a loon would visit a White Power site just for the recipes or for the Nazi fuckknuckles' assessment of this year's Champions League contenders?



The sort of person who says things like this:




Nigel said:


> You're the sort of person who hides behind any alleged ailment you may have.
> You instigate situations, then hide behind your disabilities.
> Go wallow in your own socially inadequate hell.



I imagine he is well at home on shitfront.


----------



## editor (Jul 31, 2008)

Yossarian said:


> What kind of a loon would visit a White Power site just for the recipes or for the Nazi fuckknuckles' assessment of this year's Champions League contenders?


LOL.  



Belushi said:


> It's where I discovered you were Jewish.


Really? Well, you learn something new every day.

*goes off to bathroom to check if something's missing.


----------



## editor (Jul 31, 2008)

> urban75 is one famous British drug forum. That forum has a folder called 'Deaths' to post threads about board members who have died, which happens regularly.


I may not be a dapper dresser, but I thought this was a tad harsh: 





> skanky dredds and dressed like a tramp


There's even a picture of me there too.


*vogues


----------



## bluestreak (Jul 31, 2008)

(((tramps)))


----------



## editor (Jul 31, 2008)

Apparently "the negroes" on my college course didn't like me either


----------



## Blagsta (Jul 31, 2008)

((((negroes))))


----------



## biff curtains (Jul 31, 2008)

editor said:


> Apparently "the negroes" on my college course didn't like me either


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 31, 2008)

Are they still reffering to the site as 'Turban75'?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 31, 2008)

> Yes, its a jew run  site, the bloke that owns it is a 'Welsh' jew as are at least* two moderators*



own up zionist conspiratoors!1!!


----------



## Meltingpot (Jul 31, 2008)

Dan Dare called this site Turban75 after he got banned from here. I know him from other sites so I'd love to know why.


----------



## Meltingpot (Jul 31, 2008)

DotCommunist said:


> own up zionist conspiratoors!1!!



Yeah, JohnJoyTree gets called "John Jew Tree" by some of the more hardline WN on there although he'd be classed as racist if he posted here.


----------



## frogwoman (Jul 31, 2008)

meltingpot said:
			
		

> Dan Dare did after he got banned from here. I know him from other sites so I'd love to know why.



maybe need to have a little think about that one, eh


----------



## frogwoman (Jul 31, 2008)

Meltingpot said:


> Yeah, JohnJoyTree gets called "John Jew Tree" by some of the more hardline WN on there although he'd be classed as racist if he posted here.



Dont forget the website he made for his kids with the "Zog Monsters" stealing chocolate.

and "classed as racist"? Hes a moderator on Shitcunt and a member of the BNP ffs.


----------



## Meltingpot (Jul 31, 2008)

frogwoman said:


> Dont forget the website he made for his kids with the "Zog Monsters" stealing chocolate.
> 
> and "classed as racist"? Hes a moderator on Shitcunt and a member of the BNP ffs.



He's moderate by SF standards. Go on a hardcore WN site like whitenationalist info (which doesn't allow people like me to post) and see the amount of flack he gets.

He doesn't think Jews are the root of all evil and thinks multiculturalism could work under the right conditions.

I could have a proper conversation with JJT, I couldn't with someone like JackBoot or eyzwydopen.


----------



## Meltingpot (Jul 31, 2008)

frogwoman said:


> maybe need to have a little think about that one, eh



PM me if you know why, I'd love to know and so would someone else here . It must have been something he said.


----------



## frogwoman (Jul 31, 2008)

Meltingpot said:


> He's moderate by SF standards. Go on a hardcore WN site like whitenationalist info (which doesn't allow people like to post) and see the amount of flack he gets.
> 
> He doesn't think Jews are the root of all evil and thinks multiculturalism could work under the right conditions.
> 
> I could have a proper conversation with JJT, I couldn't with someone like JackBoot or eyzwydopen.



Thats what makes him dangerous. I'm sure a lot of people in the government in apartheid south africa held similar views - or appeared to.


----------



## frogwoman (Jul 31, 2008)

Meltingpot said:


> PM me if you know why, I'd love to know and so would someone else here . It must have been something he said.



Think about it.


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 31, 2008)

Meltingpot said:


> He's moderate by SF standards. Go on a hardcore WN site like whitenationalist info (which doesn't allow people like me to post) and see the amount of flack he gets.
> 
> He doesn't think Jews are the root of all evil and thinks multiculturalism could work under the right conditions.
> 
> I could have a proper conversation with JJT, I couldn't with someone like JackBoot or eyzwydopen.



What do you mean by "which doesn't allow people like me to post"? What are 'people like you'?


----------



## isitme (Jul 31, 2008)

I went on there once, they have some hilarious views on a lot of stuff. and also a lot of 'why don't I has girlfriend?' threads


----------



## biff curtains (Jul 31, 2008)

isitme said:


> I went on there once, they have some hilarious views on a lot of stuff. and also a lot of 'why don't I has girlfriend?' threads



The why don't girls go for white nationalists thread was an absolute classic


----------



## frogwoman (Jul 31, 2008)

isitme said:


> I went on there once, they have some hilarious views on a lot of stuff. and also a lot of 'why don't I has girlfriend?' threads



Yeah I know. And there was one thread detailing why Jews are evil after one of the white warriors had declaimed their views about the aryan and jewish race to a jewish friend, who had reacted in a "typical jew way"


----------



## frogwoman (Jul 31, 2008)

biff curtains said:


> The why don't girls go for white nationalists thread was an absolute classic



 

On VNN there was a thread saying that white women are actually the white mans true enemy, just as much (or more) than Jews!


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Jul 31, 2008)

I looked twice I think. Its the sort of clique where anyone with an IQ of 60 can act like they're a genius. the politics are disgusting beyond belief.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 31, 2008)

frogwoman said:


> Yeah I know. And there was one thread detailing why Jews are evil after one of the white warriors had declaimed their views about the aryan and jewish race to a jewish friend, who had reacted in a "typical jew way"


Which the friend obviously didn't, because if he had one of the white warrior's kids would have gone missing, the local wells would have been poisoned and all the local Jews would have been dining on bloody matzot.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 31, 2008)

taffboy gwyrdd said:


> I looked twice I think. Its the sort of clique where anyone with an IQ of 60 can act like they're a genius.


That, unfortunately, is often part of the appeal. 


> the politics are disgusting beyond belief.


Can't disagree with that.


----------



## frogwoman (Jul 31, 2008)

It's also quite touching, their faith in how a proven Tsarist forgery is real.


----------



## Belushi (Jul 31, 2008)

I like all the Viking imagery they go in for, how come we dont have that on the left


----------



## frogwoman (Jul 31, 2008)

And then there is all that stuff about "Nords" and "Meds" and whether Spanish and Italian people are really white. Its like their equivalent of threads about class on here except the arguments are much more heated. You might get called a Jew if you're not careful.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 31, 2008)

Belushi said:


> I like all the Viking imagery they go in for, how come we dont have that on the left



we get soviet realism. way cooler


----------



## frogwoman (Jul 31, 2008)

frogwoman said:


> And then there is all that stuff about "Nords" and "Meds" and whether Spanish and Italian people are really white. Its like their equivalent of threads about class on here except the arguments are much more heated. You might get called a Jew if you're not careful.



And of course that other burning issue of the day, whether Jews or Muslims are a bigger threat to the white race.


----------



## pinkmonkey (Jul 31, 2008)

Don't flatter by calling it politics - it's just pure hatred.


----------



## Belushi (Jul 31, 2008)

frogwoman said:


> And of course that other burning issue of the day, whether Jews or Muslims are a bigger threat to the white race.



Aye, they were getting themseves into a state about whether Polish immigration is a good thing last time I lurked over there (a year or two ago), on the one hand they're 'white reinforcements' on the other they're Slavs


----------



## frogwoman (Jul 31, 2008)

Belushi said:


> Aye, they were getting themseves into a state about whether Polish immigration is a good thing last time I lurked over there (a year or two ago), on the one hand they're 'white reinforcements' on the other they're Slavs



Yeah. 

The only difference between the word "Jew" on there and the word "cunt" on here is that whenever it is used you dont get multi page threads questioning whether it is offensive


----------



## pinkmonkey (Jul 31, 2008)

Heh my Vodafone dongle must have two levels or parental control -this site is allowed, that site is not.


----------



## editor (Jul 31, 2008)

DotCommunist said:


> own up zionist conspiratoors!1!!


First you hit me with the bombshell that I've been Jewish all these years without even knowing it, and now you're telling me that they've _infiltrated the mods bunker too?
_


----------



## Nigel (Jul 31, 2008)

Yossarian said:


> What kind of a loon would visit a White Power site just for the recipes or for the Nazi fuckknuckles' assessment of this year's Champions League contenders?



The gardening tips aren't too bad either.


----------



## frogwoman (Jul 31, 2008)

Nigel said:


> The gardening tips aren't too bad either.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 31, 2008)

Nigel said:


> The gardening tips aren't too bad either.



"First fertilise the soil with the remains of several hundred cripples you've liquidated"...


----------



## Belushi (Jul 31, 2008)

_"That shrub looks a bit Jewish to me"_


----------



## Meltingpot (Jul 31, 2008)

pinkmonkey said:


> Heh my Vodafone dongle must have two levels or parental control -this site is allowed, that site is not.



I've been unable to log in to Urban from my local library's computers (though I usually can) - too much swearing on some pages.


----------



## Meltingpot (Jul 31, 2008)

Fedayn said:


> What do you mean by "which doesn't allow people like me to post"?



They're a site for WNs only, no opposing views section. It's an activist site not a debate site.



Fedayn said:


> What are 'people like you'?



People who aren't WN.


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 31, 2008)

Meltingpot said:


> They're a site for WNs only, no opposing views section. It's an activist site not a debate site.
> 
> What are 'people like you'?



People who aren't WN.[/QUOTE]


Aah right get ya.


----------



## Madusa (Jul 31, 2008)

Can I ask why you go there, Fedayn?


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 31, 2008)

Course you can aye, it's not that interesting a reason mind. Pretty much to have a look see what they're saying. It's always worth a look imho. Up until; a few years back, like a few others on here, I used to go on another messageboard that a few fash/wn/racists used to go on. It was, imho, interesting to see how they argued against pro-working class class based politics. 

I don't post on it I don't engage with them, I just look see what they're saying about various events.


----------



## 888 (Jul 31, 2008)

DotCommunist said:


> we get soviet realism. way cooler



no it's total shite


----------



## Madusa (Jul 31, 2008)

Fedayn said:


> Course you can aye, it's not that interesting a reason mind. Pretty much to have a look see what they're saying. It's always worth a look imho. Up until; a few years back, like a few others on here, I used to go on another messageboard that a few fash/wn/racists used to go on. It was, imho, interesting to see how they argued against pro-working class class based politics.
> 
> I don't post on it I don't engage with them, I just look see what they're saying about various events.



surely it's not much more apart from ''I hate them niggers et al'' no?


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 31, 2008)

Madusa said:


> surely it's not much more apart from ''I hate them niggers et al'' no?



There's some posters like that yeah, you're much more likely to get the 'stereotyped fash' overn on VNN ie Vanguard News Network which is yer genuine head the balls. However on SF there's also those who try to argue/discuss politics. But there's also the internecine stuff between the various groups/individuals which can be interesting.


----------



## Madusa (Jul 31, 2008)

Fedayn said:


> There's some posters like that yeah, you're much more likely to get the 'stereotyped fash' overn on VNN ie Vanguard News Network which is yer genuine head the balls. However on SF there's also those who try to argue/discuss politics. But there's also the internecine stuff between the various groups/individuals which can be interesting.



Pah! All a load of hateful bollocks imo.


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 31, 2008)

Madusa said:


> Pah! All a load of hateful bollocks imo.




Well it's not brotherly love i'll give you that. There can be some interesting stuff on it but yeah they ain't too keen on black folks.


----------



## Madusa (Jul 31, 2008)

Fedayn said:


> Well it's not brotherly love i'll give you that. There can be some interesting stuff on it but yeah they ain't too keen on black folks.



ha, understatement of the evening!


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 31, 2008)

Madusa said:


> ha, understatement of the evening!



Aaah, but there's also some on there, ie the white seperatists, who argue against racial supremacy and for racial seperation. They're few and far between but they're quite interesting if a bit confused.


----------



## Madusa (Jul 31, 2008)

well, tell them I send my regards, wont you?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 31, 2008)

Madusa said:


> ha, understatement of the evening!



You should have a look Mads to satisfy your curiosity, I did. Just don't let the crap wind you up.

I was quite surprised at the depth and range of some of the stuff I read on there.

They are not all ignorant and illiterate ranters. 

Some of them are very articulate and put forward well formed and researched arguments. 

Of course, being racist/fascist idiots lets them down.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 31, 2008)

Fedayn said:


> They're few and far between but they're quite interesting if *a bit confused.*


_A bit_ fed? Are you quite sure you have used the right quantifier there?


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 31, 2008)

Madusa said:


> well, tell them I send my regards, wont you?



If I spoke to them I would....



Rutita1 said:


> _A bit_ fed? Are you quite sure you have used the right quantifier there?



Yeah, it works for me.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 31, 2008)

888 said:


> no it's total shite




you don't like rise of the triad. Your arguement is invalid


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 31, 2008)

Fedayn said:


> Yeah, it works for me.



*Completely* confused works better for me.


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 31, 2008)

Rutita1 said:


> *Completely* confused works better for me.



I wouldn't waste that many letters on them.


----------



## Madusa (Jul 31, 2008)

Rutita1 said:


> *Completely* confused works better for me.



Complete hateful cockends works for me.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 31, 2008)

Fedayn said:


> I wouldn't waste that many letters on them.



 Good response. 
I'm far to generous by half.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 31, 2008)

Madusa said:


> Complete hateful cockends works for me.



Don't dirty you pretty mouth Mads, they ain't worth it. 

But seriously Mads, I had no idea how far their thinking goes...I wonder where they get the time myself.


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 31, 2008)

Madusa said:


> Complete hateful cockends works for me.



I think a fair few people would agree.


----------



## Meltingpot (Jul 31, 2008)

Madusa said:


> surely it's not much more apart from ''I hate them niggers et al'' no?



It can be. Here's one of sensoryflight's posts for a start;

(link deleted by self)

Sensory's cool, she's Hawaiian and I've exchanged pm's with her in the past. I'd like to see her post on here. She puts the moderate WN case as well as anyone I've seen, on SF or anywhere.

Katrin's really nice for a WN, she's from Iceland. She's probably too hardcore for here though she's never rude; she's worried that the white race is going to disappear in 500 years' time. I just can't bring myself to worry about that one (I think the planet's going to be screwed long before then the way we're going).

But yeah, probably most of 'em are in the "hate 'dem niggers" camp.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 31, 2008)

Meltingpot said:


> Katrin's really nice, she's from Iceland. *She's worried though that the white race is going to disappear in 500 years' time.* I just can't bring myself to worry about that one.


Hardly a rational concern though is it?...How old is she now? Does she plan on being around?

She's from Iceland FFS hardly immigration capital of the world is it?

I don't usually laugh, but jesus wept that's a corker!


----------



## Belushi (Jul 31, 2008)

You should break that link.


----------



## Madusa (Jul 31, 2008)

Rutita1 said:


> Hardly a rational concern though is it?...How old is she now? Does she plan on being around?
> 
> She's from Iceland FFS hardly immigration capital of the world is it?
> 
> I don't usually laugh, but jesus wept that's a corker!





But what is there in Iceland to do apart from worrying about such pressing concerns?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 31, 2008)

Madusa said:


>



See what I meant about them having too much time on their hands?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 31, 2008)

Meltingpot said:


> It can be. Here's one of sensoryflight's posts for a start;
> 
> http://www.stormfront.org/forum/showpost.php?p=5649344&postcount=10
> 
> ...



You know when I see someone capatilise White and Black, alarm bells ring. Read her post though.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 31, 2008)

DotCommunist said:


> Read her post though.



I couldn't read all of it. 
She needs to paragraph more effectively and is really quite ignorant.


----------



## Meltingpot (Jul 31, 2008)

Belushi said:


> You should break that link.



No. Let people decide for themselves whether or not they want to read it. No one's forcing it on you.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 31, 2008)

Meltingpot said:


> No. Let people decide for themselves whether or not they want to read it. No one's forcing it on you.



I don't think the mods will like that link actually.
Do you post there yourself?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 31, 2008)

Meltingpot said:


> No. Let people decide for themselves whether or not they want to read it. No one's forcing it on you.


Um, I don't think that's the point. I'm no expert, but I believe that if you link to them, they can see that you have done it, and bad things can happen.


----------



## Belushi (Jul 31, 2008)

Meltingpot said:


> No. Let people decide for themselves whether or not they want to read it. No one's forcing it on you.



No, thats not why I've asked you to break the link - it causes real problems for the mods and has led to board wars in the past - iirc theres a rule on the boards against it.


----------



## Belushi (Jul 31, 2008)

I've reported your link meltingpot - nothing snide but linking to stormfront has caused real problems in the past.


----------



## Meltingpot (Jul 31, 2008)

Rutita1 said:


> Hardly a rational concern though is it?...How old is she now? Does she plan on being around?
> 
> She's from Iceland FFS hardly immigration capital of the world is it?
> 
> I don't usually laugh, but jesus wept that's a corker!



Oh hell, I shouldn't have mentioned her if she can't defend herself on here.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 31, 2008)

Meltingpot said:


> Oh hell, I shouldn't have mentioned her if she can't defend herself on here.



Yeap. 

You do realise why people like her post there and not here don't you?

I read enough of her post to realise she talks a lot of subjective, blinkered crap.


----------



## Madusa (Jul 31, 2008)

Rutita1 said:


> Yeap.
> 
> You do realise why people like her post there and not here don't you?



well she wouldnt get away with the lack of paragraphing for a start.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 31, 2008)

Madusa said:


> *w*ell she wouldnt get away with the lack of paragraphing for a start.



Careful Mads, the capitalisation police will be after you!


----------



## Meltingpot (Jul 31, 2008)

Belushi said:


> I've reported your link meltingpot - nothing snide but linking to stormfront has caused real problems in the past.



In my view, if you feel that way you shouldn't have mentioned SF at all and this thread shouldn't exist.


----------



## Madusa (Jul 31, 2008)

Rutita1 said:


> Careful Mads, the capitalisation police will be after you!



small letters are easier to read.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 31, 2008)

Meltingpot said:


> In my view, if you feel that way you shouldn't have mentioned SF at all and this thread shouldn't exist.



Discussing your experience of a website and linking to it are completely different things.


----------



## Belushi (Jul 31, 2008)

Meltingpot said:


> In my view, if you feel that way you shouldn't have mentioned SF at all and this thread shouldn't exist.



You still dont understand why linking is against the rules do you? what you think doesnt come into it 

I'm sure a mod will be along at some point to break the link.


----------



## Madusa (Jul 31, 2008)

So, with a username like 'Meltingpot' here, how do you see your role on the SF boards then?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 31, 2008)

Madusa said:


> So, with a username like 'Meltingpot' here, how do you see your role on the SF boards then?


----------



## Meltingpot (Jul 31, 2008)

This feels totally like I'm being ganged up on.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 31, 2008)

You do speak of "the moderate white nationalist case". What do you expect, saying crap like that?


----------



## Madusa (Jul 31, 2008)

Well, I thought I asked a serious and perfectly valid question, Meltingpot. No one's ganging up on anyone here.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 31, 2008)

Not intentionally. 

I believe we have independently responded to your posts without malice.
Perhaps it seems like we agree on some things and disagree with you.

Now, this may a good example of why Ms Iceland et al don't post here.


----------



## Meltingpot (Jul 31, 2008)

Madusa said:


> So, with a username like 'Meltingpot' here, how do you see your role on the SF boards then?



I post in OV, I'm there to debate. I'm Retew on there, you can check my posts if you want. I've nothing to hide.


----------



## Madusa (Jul 31, 2008)

Meltingpot said:


> I post in OV, I'm there to debate. I'm Retew on there, you can check my posts if you want. I've nothing to hide.



That shan't be necessary. 

But fair enough you go there to debate though what stance you adopt is unclear. I was just curious and hoping there was no irony (conscious or un) in your username here, is all.


----------



## Meltingpot (Jul 31, 2008)

Rutita1 said:


> Not intentionally.
> 
> I believe we have independently responded to your posts without malice.
> Perhaps it seems like we agree on some things and disagree with you.
> ...



Not at all. She takes an active part in debates on OV.

I wouldn't want to see Urban become another race discussion board, but I would like to see an "Opposing Views" forum here where people like her could come and put their point of view.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 31, 2008)

Meltingpot said:


> Not at all. She takes an active part in debates on OV.
> 
> I wouldn't want to see Urban become another race discussion board, but I would like to see an "Opposing Views" forum here where people like her could come and put their point of view.



Well if that did happen you could explain the 'Orania solution' to me and tell me whether or not you continue to advocate it.


----------



## Madusa (Jul 31, 2008)

Like a ''racists corner''? 

...but how will we keep it confined?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 31, 2008)

Madusa said:


> Like a ''racists corner''?
> 
> ...but how will we keep it confined?


We could set them simple puzzles. Should keep them occupied.


----------



## Meltingpot (Jul 31, 2008)

Madusa said:


> Like a ''racists corner''?
> 
> ...but how will we keep it confined?



If you wanted to; do what they do on SF and only set the permissions to allow them to post on the "Opposing Views" forum. If you try and post elsewhere on SF without clearance from the mods, you find you're blocked although you can still browse the site.


----------



## Meltingpot (Jul 31, 2008)

Rutita1 said:


> Well if that did happen you could explain the 'Orania solution' to me and tell me whether or not you continue to advocate it.



That would be an excellent idea.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 31, 2008)

Nah. I'd just run in every now and again, shout CUNT CUNT CUNT at everyone and run out again. It would ruin it.


----------



## Madusa (Jul 31, 2008)

Meltingpot said:


> If you wanted to; do what they do on SF and only set the permissions to allow them to post on the "Opposing Views" forum. If you try and post elsewhere on SF without clearance from the mods, you find you're blocked although you can still browse the site.



Are some kind of ambassador or what, man?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 31, 2008)

Meltingpot said:


> If you wanted to; do what they do on SF and only set the permissions to allow them to post on the "Opposing Views" forum. If you try and post elsewhere on SF without clearance from the mods, you find you're blocked although you can still browse the site.


The idea of 'opposing views' is part of the problem. They legitimise their idiotic misconceptions to themselves in this way, just as creationists do by talking of Darwinism (and it always is Darwin they attack rather than modern evolutionary theory, which is just too damn, well right) as a theory just as creationism is a theory. There is not an equivalence between the racist view of the world and the non-racist one, and I don't think many on here would tolerate the idea that there could be.


----------



## frogwoman (Jul 31, 2008)

They're not "views" ffs. 

It's just pure hate.


----------



## Meltingpot (Jul 31, 2008)

Madusa said:


> Are some kind of ambassador or what, man?



I guess in a way. If I see all SFers described as scum (which is a fair portrayal of some people's views here of them), I feel I want to say otherwise because there are some there I've come to respect and in some cases even like. It'd be no different if I saw people here described in the same way on there or anywhere else.

None of us are as bad as our enemies think, whatever our views.


----------



## frogwoman (Jul 31, 2008)

By the way there is a reason why links from "dodgy" sites aren't generally tolerated on here. The same would go for a child porn site, a jihadist site, what have you. Its because they check the referrer logs and then you get swarms of the cunts coming in and trying to fuck things up.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 31, 2008)

Meltingpot said:


> In my view, if you feel that way you shouldn't have mentioned SF at all and this thread shouldn't exist.



It's nowt to do with Belushi's opinions or feelings and everything to do with a click on that link showing up on Shitfront's server log as a referral from Urban75.


----------



## frogwoman (Jul 31, 2008)

Yep. 

DoS attacks here we come. 

The editor has had all sorts of trouble from this shower of shit in the past IIRC.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 31, 2008)

frogwoman said:


> By the way there is a reason why links from "dodgy" sites aren't generally tolerated on here. The same would go for a child porn site, a jihadist site, what have you. Its because they check the referrer logs and then you get swarms of the cunts coming in and trying to fuck things up.



Snap.


----------



## Meltingpot (Jul 31, 2008)

Fair enough VP, I'll take the link down.[


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 31, 2008)

Edited - he's breaking the link.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 31, 2008)

frogwoman said:


> They're not "views" ffs.
> 
> It's just pure hate.



Hate filled views should be engaged with and defeated by the cold light of logic.
Most will never agree but a few might shift the abhorrent views. The ones who persist in such disgusting policies go on the Wall List ennit.


----------



## Madusa (Jul 31, 2008)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Edited - he's breaking the link.


----------



## frogwoman (Jul 31, 2008)

Meltingpot said:


> I guess in a way. If I see all SFers described as scum (which is a fair portrayal of some people's views here of them), I feel I want to say otherwise because there are some there I've come to respect and in some cases even like. It'd be no different if I saw people here described in the same way on there or anywhere else.
> 
> None of us are as bad as our enemies think, whatever our views.



I dont think all SFers are scum. That would be stupid. I do however think the site and its moderators promote a revolting ideology which has led to the deaths of millions of people. 

It isnt a "political" site. They cant agree on anything political. 

It is purely about hate.


----------



## frogwoman (Jul 31, 2008)

DotCommunist said:


> Hate filled views should be engaged with and defeated by the cold light of logic.
> Most will never agree but a few might shift the abhorrent views. The ones who persist in such disgusting policies go on the Wall List ennit.



quite



there are all sorts of reasons why someome might adopt such appalling ideas, some of them psychological rather than becasue they're a cunt innit.

There IS however a VERY high cunts-to-people you'd be quite happy to be seen in public with ratio. which should tell you something.


----------



## frogwoman (Jul 31, 2008)

Meltingpot said:


> They're a site for WNs only, no opposing views section. It's an activist site not a debate site.
> 
> 
> 
> People who aren't WN.



I remember looking on an unnamed fash site (not saying which one because these bastards probably have access to lawyers) many years ago and seeing a thread saying "Have you ever killed a minority"? There was also a thread about beating up "Pakis". 

Says it all. 

Anyone who is self aware and intelligent enough to become a WN "activist" is a prick, or at best, mentally ill.

NB: This is very different from the common or garden racist or even some posters on Shitcunt.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 31, 2008)

frogwoman said:


> I remember looking on an unnamed fash site (not saying which one because these bastards probably have access to lawyers) many years ago and seeing a thread saying "Have you ever killed a minority"? There was also a thread about beating up "Pakis".
> 
> Says it all.
> 
> Anyone who is self aware and intelligent enough to become a WN "activist" is a prick, or at best, mentally ill.



No, I think it's quite possible to be wn activist and sane. Misguided to the point where we see them as insane can be possible. They aren't something other, they are humans. Some of them might have a damascene conversion if faced with the right circumstance, you never know. We can hope.


Intelligent, dedicated fash deserve dedicated and robust oppostion (and the neckshot) but the confused young Fash or even those of young tory views should be subjected to rigirouse and in depth discussion and opposition oif their views.


The views don't define the individual unless he or she allows them to do so.  Only those defined by socio-political beliefs allow themselves to de-humanize the enemy. He's ugly, he's likely evil and entirely immoral. But he is human


----------



## frogwoman (Jul 31, 2008)

> Intelligent, dedicated fash deserve dedicated and robust oppostion (and the neckshot) but the confused young Fash or even those of young tory views should be subjected to rigirouse and in depth discussion and opposition oif their views.



Yeah, this was what I was tring to say.


----------



## 888 (Aug 1, 2008)

DotCommunist said:


> you don't like rise of the triad. Your arguement is invalid



 There's obviously a connection in taste between the two...


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 1, 2008)

888 said:


> There's obviously a connection in taste between the two...




You clearly never had the dog cheat where you could complete it as a mutt, savaging your way to the end man.


----------



## scifisam (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm surprised so many people on here have gone onto Stormfront - I'd be scared to have it in my viewing history!

BTW, a link to that thread is still in someone's quoted post.


----------



## alsoknownas (Aug 1, 2008)

Stormshitcunt or whatever it's called is pretty hillarious (as well as tragic).  I had a quick look at the 'opposition' forum and came across this gem listed under *The positive side of multiculturalism*


> I have listed a number of benefits that arose from multiculturalism:
> 
> 1) thanks to multiculturalism white brothers like the Irish and the Italians were recognized as white (even the Swedish were considered non-white at one stage - Benjamin Franklin mentioned something to that extent.
> 
> ...




Anyway... I don't recommend having a browse over there to anybody.  It's a bit like wading through raw sewage.


----------



## chainsaw cat (Aug 1, 2008)

DotCommunist said:


> No, I think it's quite possible to be wn activist and sane. Misguided to the point where we see them as insane can be possible. They aren't something other, they are humans. *Some of them might have a damascene conversion if faced with the right circumstance, you never know. We can hope.*





There's a look that comes over a nazi face when you say 'imagine Naomi Campbell, in your bed, asking you to do it again. And Beyonce.



I like to think I've started a few journeys there.

Not from sexism, obviously, but it's a beginning.


----------



## scifisam (Aug 1, 2008)

alsoknownas said:


> Stormshitcunt or whatever it's called is pretty hillarious (as well as tragic).  I had a quick look at the 'opposition' forum and came across this gem listed under *The positive side of multiculturalism*
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway... I don't recommend having a browse over there to anybody.  It's a bit like wading through raw sewage.



I've been reading the exact same thread for the past few minutes. I also read all of the thread that was linked to on here, and the posters sounded mostly sane and articulate. Much scarier than the racists I've known in real life, who are mostly a bit dim and easily manipulated. 

I also find it odd that some people who claim they simply want to 'preserve their race' would ally themselves with people who really are viciously racist.


----------



## In Bloom (Aug 1, 2008)

The best one is when you bring up the subject of gay rights on there, the responses raise from foaming at the mouth lunacy (complete with suggestions that the original poster is some kind of child molester and/or a rapist) to a small minority saying that fascists should drop homophobia, in the interests of white unity


----------



## editor (Aug 1, 2008)

The bit I don't get is this: what the fuck is so good about an all-white/English town? I've visited a few places in the UK where the population is almost entirely white and failed to see what makes it 'better' than any other town. Truth is, most of them are quite depressing places.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 1, 2008)

scifisam said:


> I also find it odd that some people who claim they simply want to 'preserve their race' would ally themselves with people who really are viciously racist.


The concept of wanting to 'preserve one's race' is itself, at heart, vicious.


----------



## _angel_ (Aug 1, 2008)

editor said:


> The bit I don't get is this: what the fuck is so good about an all-white/English town? I've visited a few places in the UK where the population is almost entirely white and failed to see what makes it 'better' than any other town. Truth is, most of them are quite depressing places.



I don't get the whole bit about being a racist/ extremist so I'm not even going to bother to look on a place like stormfront, I imagine it would be the cesspit it seems like, tho.


----------



## Nigel (Aug 1, 2008)

Fedayn said:


> Course you can aye, it's not that interesting a reason mind. Pretty much to have a look see what they're saying. It's always worth a look imho. Up until; a few years back, like a few others on here, I used to go on another messageboard that a few fash/wn/racists used to go on. It was, imho, interesting to see how they argued against pro-working class class based politics.
> 
> I don't post on it I don't engage with them, I just look see what they're saying about various events.



Do  you think the debate with Red Action was real or made up?

For the record, i've always supported no platform position as regards Fascists, but recent deveopments with BNP mean that other tactics are necessary.

I would be very dubious about state censeorship of fash sites(vis-a-vi Searchlight) because of their involvement with these movements and the secret state.

This is excellentely illustrated by another poster on here in Notes From The Borderland 2007 in relation to Redwatch(Poland), of which the FBI et al managed to close down. 

http://www.borderland.co.uk/


----------



## audiotech (Aug 1, 2008)

editor said:


> The bit I don't get is this: what the fuck is so good about an all-white/English town? I've visited a few places in the UK where the population is almost entirely white and failed to see what makes it 'better' than any other town. Truth is, most of them are quite depressing places.


 
Yep and are disdainful of all the people in the next village.


----------



## Fedayn (Aug 1, 2008)

Nigel said:


> Do  you think the debate with Red Action was real or made up?
> 
> For the record, i've always supported no platform position as regards Fascists, but recent deveopments with BNP mean that other tactics are necessary.
> 
> ...



You guessed it was the old RA board then?! 

Real or made up? What are you saying? That it was a joke or a bit of a game?

I would agree re 'No platform' in the maain, however new developments need new responses and as you note the move away from 'the streets' by the BNP means anti-fascist/pro-working class responses must adapt to that new environment and politics.

I'm opposed to closing down websites, and i'm on one.


----------



## chainsaw cat (Aug 3, 2008)

littlebabyjesus said:


> The concept of wanting to 'preserve one's race' is itself, at heart, vicious.



Spelling alert! 

It's V-A-C-U-O-U-S


----------



## tangentlama (Aug 3, 2008)

editor said:


> First you hit me with the bombshell that I've been Jewish all these years without even knowing it, and now you're telling me that they've _infiltrated the mods bunker too?
> _



lol. Are you from Hebron 
http://www.maplandia.com/united-kingdom/wales/wales/carmarthenshire-sir-gaerfyrddin/hebron/


----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 3, 2008)

editor said:


> The bit I don't get is this: what the fuck is so good about an all-white/English town? I've visited a few places in the UK where the population is almost entirely white and failed to see what makes it 'better' than any other town. Truth is, most of them are quite depressing places.



Have you ever been to Heanor?


----------



## Yossarian (Jun 23, 2013)

Meltingpot said:


> Sensory's cool, she's Hawaiian and I've exchanged pm's with her in the past. I'd like to see her post on here. She puts the moderate WN case as well as anyone I've seen, on SF or anywhere.
> 
> Katrin's really nice for a WN, she's from Iceland. She's probably too hardcore for here though she's never rude; she's worried that the white race is going to disappear in 500 years' time. I just can't bring myself to worry about that one (I think the planet's going to be screwed long before then the way we're going.


 
How's it going with the racist friends?


----------



## JimW (Jun 23, 2013)

Yossarian said:


> How's it going with the racist friends?


 
Who almost certainly weren't actually women


----------



## Meltingpot (Jun 23, 2013)

A lot has changed since then, on both boards, including the fact that I now have enemies on this board precisely because I had friends like those two and defended their right to free speech (Katrin's in particular, as much the more hardcore of the two. Sensory wasn't ever really a WN).

I hope you'll understand therefore if I don't answer that question, just as you most likely wouldn't want to be discussed on that board. If you really want to know I'll tell you by pm but I'd honestly prefer it if you dropped the subject.

This board's been far too much about me anyway recently, and that hasn't done me much good or Urban either.


----------



## Yossarian (Jun 23, 2013)

Meltingpot said:


> I hope you'll understand therefore if I don't answer that question, just as you most likely wouldn't want to be discussed on that board. If you really want to know I'll tell you by pm but I'd honestly prefer it if you dropped the subject.
> 
> This board's been far too much about me anyway recently, and that hasn't done me much good or Urban either.


 
Are you Nick Clegg with that mealy-mouthed answer?  Are you really still friends with people on St***cunt?


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 23, 2013)

Is this you meltingpot? Why does your signature quote a poster on here? Did you ask her permission before quoting her on far-right site?

http://wwwdotthephoradotnet/forum/showthread.php?t=69979&page=12


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 23, 2013)

What does it say? Who does it quote? (Page won't load for me).


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jun 23, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> Is this you meltingpot? Why does your signature quote a poster on here?
> 
> http://wwwdotthephoradotnet/forum/showthread.php?t=69979&page=12


 
Good spot!


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jun 23, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> What does it say? Who does it quote? (Page won't load for me).


 


> "It's like we're human beings not human doings, man..."
> 
> - Greebo, Urban75


 
It even attributes it to Greebo, Urban75 ffs


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 23, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> What does it say? Who does it quote? (Page won't load for me).


 
use . instead of the "dot"


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 23, 2013)

Ta. Jesus wept. I spent an hour doing what meltingman suggested we do and look at his posts on sf. I saw him advising 16 year olds on how to best use the forum to further their 'racial awareness' and other similar stuff. His oft offered reason for posting there (and a wide range of other racists forums - ones i've never even heard of) is to use free speech to challenge racism etc - is taken apart by his own actual postings which mainly consist of idle back and forth chitter chatter with his racist friends. The challenging is notable mostly by its absence. It's clear that these people, their views and the assumptions they operate from are ones that he feels comfortable and at home with. 

edit: and trying to get ideological racists to get involved in anti-ID groups in this country ffs.


----------



## andysays (Jun 23, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> You know when I see someone capatilise White and Black, alarm bells ring. Read her post though.


 
Just thought I should point out that this comment still contains a quoted link to the SF site.

Better go back and wipe it DotCommunist (assuming that's still possible)


----------



## Greebo (Jun 23, 2013)

SpineyNorman said:


> It even attributes it to Greebo, Urban75 ffs


 
I don't remember using those exact words.  And life has a nasty way of biting people on the backside when they misquote me.





frogwoman said:


> Is this you meltingpot? Why does your signature quote a poster on here? Did you ask her permission before quoting her on far-right site?
> 
> http://wwwdotthephoradotnet/forum/showthread.php?t=69979&page=12


He did not, and the wording is changed from what I used.  I don't talk like a hippy.


----------



## Meltingpot (Jun 23, 2013)

SpineyNorman said:


> It even attributes it to Greebo, Urban75 ffs


 
It was a good quote and a tribute to her, but no I didn't ask. Guess I'm in the s**t now.

The Phora's not a far right site btw, we've had this argument before.


----------



## Meltingpot (Jun 23, 2013)

Greebo said:


> I don't remember using those exact words. And life has a nasty way of biting people on the backside when they misquote me.
> He did not, and the wording is changed from what I used. I don't talk like a hippy.


 
Sorry. I'll take the quote down now.


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 23, 2013)

Yes it is. How come there are so many nazis on there?


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 23, 2013)

http://www.st*rmfrontdotorg/forum/t959571-4/#post11121487




			
				you on scumfront said:
			
		

> I think there are "gender difference" reasons. Men in general are more territorial than women and less "inclusive" and friendly to outsiders, both of which correlate with WN.
> 
> Also, women tend on the whole to be more compliant than men and willing to go along with the dominant social paradigm, which is currently anti-WN.


What does this mean?


----------



## Delroy Booth (Jun 23, 2013)

Busted.


----------



## Meltingpot (Jun 23, 2013)

Delroy Booth said:


> Busted.


 
Not quite. There isn't anything there that wasn't already known to some people here at least; I just didn't want another 3 hour shit storm when I've got other things to do.


----------



## Libertad (Jun 23, 2013)

Meltingpot said:


> It was a good quote and a tribute to her, but no I didn't ask. Guess I'm in the s**t now.


 
Yep. I guess you are, right up to your neck in it.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jun 23, 2013)

Fucking hell 

I never thought MP was properly dodgy, just thought he was a bit naive. But that's dodgy for at least 5 different reasons and that's without even thinking about it properly.

FFS Meltingpot


----------



## Greebo (Jun 23, 2013)

Meltingpot said:


> It was a good quote and a tribute to her, but no I didn't ask. Guess I'm in the s**t now.
> 
> The Phora's not a far right site btw, we've had this argument before.


 
There was no need to hippify it, and I wasn't the first person who came up with it. FWIW I've got no problem with you saying "we're human beings, not human doings" and attributing it to Unknown.

BTW I don't use my urban name elsewhere on the net, nor do I use my elsewhere names here.


----------



## andysays (Jun 23, 2013)

Meltingpot said:


> Sorry. I'll take the quote down now.


 
Is that really the best you can come up with?


----------



## andysays (Jun 23, 2013)

Meltingpot said:


> It was a good quote and *a tribute* to her, but no I didn't ask. Guess I'm in the s**t now.
> 
> The Phora's not a far right site btw, we've had this argument before.


 
"a tribute"​ 
You have got to be joking, you disingenuous wanker. Words fucking fail me.


----------



## Meltingpot (Jun 23, 2013)

Libertad said:


> Yep. I guess you are, right up to your neck in it.


 
No different from usual then (apart from the Greebo business).


----------



## sihhi (Jun 23, 2013)

If you google the phora the first hit takes you to its intro which lists:



> General Discussion Forum. Race Relations Emphasis. Discuss racialism, eugenics, nationalism, holocaust revisionism, history, philosophy, science, politics


----------



## sihhi (Jun 23, 2013)

Meltingpot said:


> The Phora's not a far right site btw, we've had this argument before.


 
Sub forums are great too:



> American Renaissance,  Blut und Boden,  MILLENNIUM, Rose Noire,  Western Revival


----------



## Meltingpot (Jun 23, 2013)

andysays said:


> "a tribute"​
> You have got to be joking, you disingenuous wanker. Words fucking fail me.


 
Here's why I can't discuss things on here any more.

That is the literal truth. I liked that quote so much I wanted to use it on that site. Now that fact is being used to villify me.

Sorry about the hippification btw, Greebo; if I did do it I didn't imagine you would be offended.


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 23, 2013)

What do you mean when you say women are less likely to be neo-Nazis (lets not use PC terminology here) because they're more compliant than men - does being compliant mean that you're not going to be an ideological neo-nazi? I thought that unthinking obsequious worship of a charismatic leader was pretty compliant myself? And going along with the dominant social paradigm - do you mean that women are more easily brainwashed, less willing to think for themselves etc?


----------



## Meltingpot (Jun 23, 2013)

sihhi said:


> If you google the phora the first hit takes you to its intro which lists:


 
Sure, but so what?

The only one of those I've had anything to do with is American Renaissance, when I got into a brief conversation with Jared Taylor (the fonder of AmRen) and invited him to our website (MootStormfront). I do not in fact post in any of those subforums (or similar ones, AFAIK) and never have.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jun 23, 2013)

Meltingpot said:


> Here's why I can't discuss things on here any more.
> 
> That is the literal truth. I liked that quote so much I wanted to use it on that site. Now that fact is being used to villify me.
> 
> Sorry about the hippification btw, Greebo; if I did do it I didn't imagine you would be offended.


 
That one's for you and Greebo to sort out between yourselves (though it is a bit sneaky, to say the least, attributing it to her and even directing people to the forum she posts on).

But it's the other quote frogwoman posted that I'm most interested in an explanation for right now. It's obviously sexist, reveals at the very least a sympathy for 'WN' and frogwoman's right - let's not use euphemisms - you mean Nazism (even implies it's somehow natural for men to be attracted to it, so one might assume you are yourself) and betrays a kind of biological determinist view that these days is pretty much unique to the far right.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 23, 2013)

Meltingpot said:


> Sure, but so what?
> 
> The only one of those I've had anything to do with is American Renaissance, when I got into a brief conversation with Jared Taylor and invited him to our website (MootStormfront). I do not in fact post in any of those subforums (or similar ones, AFAIK) and never have.


 
That's right. Close your eyes to it. Which means that the racist/nazi/fascist motivations for discussing them and setting up that forum doesn't exist either. Hence no confusion for you.


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 23, 2013)

Meltingpot said:


> Sure, but so what?
> 
> The only one of those I've had anything to do with is American Renaissance, when I got into a brief conversation with Jared Taylor (the fonder of AmRen) and invited him to our website (MootStormfront). I do not in fact post in any of those subforums (or similar ones, AFAIK) and never have.


 
Can you answer my question please?


----------



## sihhi (Jun 23, 2013)

Meltingpot said:


> Sure, but so what?
> 
> The only one of those I've had anything to do with is American Renaissance, when I got into a brief conversation with Jared Taylor and invited him to our website (MootStormfront). I do not in fact post in any of those subforums (or similar ones, AFAIK) and never have.


 
So it is a far-right forum, don't pretend it's not.

Here's a tip:- When a website has a regularly updated forum called *Jewology* with its banner in the shape of Anne Frank with a Che Guevara hat with the star of David painted on it, with topics about how Jewish Hollywood is, with Admin that links to Pat Buchanan and American Renaissance in their signature - it's a far-right website.


----------



## andysays (Jun 23, 2013)

SpineyNorman said:


> That one's for you and Greebo to sort out between yourselves (though it is a bit sneaky, to say the least, attributing it to her and even directing people to the forum she posts on)...


 
Actually, I'm not sure that it is. I think it's an issue for each and every one of us that there's someone here who is stupid/arrogant/whatever enough to take a quote from here and post it with the name of the site and the name of the poster on another website which, even if it isn't exclusive populated by fash sympathisers, is certainly one which many are likely to read.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 23, 2013)

Meltingpot said:


> Sure, but so what?
> 
> The only one of those I've had anything to do with is American Renaissance, when I got into a brief conversation with Jared Taylor (the fonder of AmRen) and invited him to our website (MootStormfront). I do not in fact post in any of those subforums (or similar ones, AFAIK) and never have.


 
People MP actively seeks out to have on his own forums #1: Jared Taylor.




			
				Jared Taylor said:
			
		

> "Blacks and whites are different. When blacks are left entirely to their own devices, Western civilization — any kind of civilization — disappears."
> — American Renaissance, 2005
> 
> "Our rulers and media executives will try to turn the story of Hurricane Katrina into yet another morality tale of downtrodden blacks and heartless whites... . [But m]any whites will realize — some for the first time — that we have Africa in our midst, that utterly alien Africa of road-side corpses, cruelty, and anarchy that they thought could never wash up on our shores."
> ...


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 23, 2013)

I 





Meltingpot said:


> Sure, but so what?
> 
> The only one of those I've had anything to do with is American Renaissance, when I got into a brief conversation with Jared Taylor (the fonder of AmRen) and invited him to our website (MootStormfront). I do not in fact post in any of those subforums (or similar ones, AFAIK) and never have.


 
you just post on the other forums of that notorious far right site.



jesus.


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 23, 2013)

> I understand where you're coming from here, FL, but I'm afraid you won't have much luck with it.
> 
> What you have to realise is that at least as far as my country (I'm British) is concerned, the people who post here are the tip of the iceberg. The British left has a "no platform for fascists" policy, which precludes most of your British opponents from coming here and engaging with you; in fact anyone who does so is regarded as deeply suspect as I've learned to my cost. And God help anyone who openly admits to having WN friends online, as I have (believe it or not).
> 
> ...


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 23, 2013)

sihhi said:


> Here's a tip:- When a website has a regularly updated forum called *Jewology* with its banner in the shape of Anne Frank with a Che Guevara hat with the star of David painted on it, with topics about how Jewish Hollywood is, with Admin that links to Pat Buchanan and American Renaissance in their signature - it's a far-right website.


Now that would be a good signature quote.


----------



## andysays (Jun 23, 2013)

FridgeMagnet

Do you think this is an issue that should be addressed by the mods?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 23, 2013)

> _God help anyone who openly admits to having WN friends online, as I have (believe it or not)._/QUOTE]
> 
> fucking right n all


----------



## JimW (Jun 23, 2013)

If he sticks to passing on the imminent neckshot message, maybe we could leave him to it.


----------



## brogdale (Jun 23, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> I
> 
> you just post on the other forums of that notorious far right site.
> 
> ...


 
 ...on a bike.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jun 23, 2013)

andysays said:


> Actually, I'm not sure that it is. I think it's an issue for each and every one of us that there's someone here who is stupid/arrogant/whatever enough to take a quote from here and post it with the name of the site and the name of the poster on another website which, even if it isn't exclusive populated by fash sympathisers, is certainly one which many are likely to read.


 
My more immediate concern is that someone who appears to share their views is _already_ posting on here, claiming to be an anti-racist who just wants free speech for them.


----------



## Meltingpot (Jun 23, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> I
> 
> you just post on the other forums of that notorious far right site.
> 
> jesus.


 
Yes I do. That's long been accepted on here as long as I didn't talk about it.

They aren't all "fash" btw, or anything like, but it's fair to say that (as was said to me) the great majority of people on that site would have supported Franco in the Spanish Civil War, whereas I'm guessing very few people if any people here would.

The dominant political ethos there is Catholic, traditionalist conservative, monarchist. What you might call the Old Right (or part of it, because a lot of the economic discussions there go to the left).


----------



## Fedayn (Jun 23, 2013)

Meltingpot said:


> Yes I do. That's long been accepted on here as long as I didn't talk about it.
> 
> *I take a different view of things from what you do.*


 
You certainly do as is shown here.... 





> _Good luck getting them to change their mind. My honest advice is just to accept it as part and parcel of the struggle you face._


----------



## Santino (Jun 23, 2013)

I wonder if any of his friends are writing a book about the struggle they face. I've got a great title they could use.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 23, 2013)

Meltingpot said:


> Yes I do. That's long been accepted on here as long as I didn't talk about it.
> 
> I take a different view of things from what you do.


 
Accepted by who?


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 23, 2013)

Santino said:


> I wonder if any of his friends are writing a book about the struggle they face. I've got a great title they could use.


 
_Four and a Half Years of Struggle Against Lies, Stupidity Cowardice and on-line bullying._


----------



## Greebo (Jun 23, 2013)

andysays said:


> Actually, I'm not sure that it is. I think it's an issue for each and every one of us that there's someone here who is stupid/arrogant/whatever enough to take a quote from here and post it with the name of the site and the name of the poster on another website which, even if it isn't exclusive populated by fash sympathisers, is certainly one which many are likely to read.


 
FWIW I wasn't particularly concerned about being found or traced from one quote and a messageboard.  As a matter of course I keep a different name, slightly different ID, and different contact details for different places.  Only one email account shows my real surname, and I never use it socially.

This isn't paranoia, it was a subculture/counterculture thing at the time.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 23, 2013)

Meltingpot said:


> Yes I do. That's long been accepted on here as long as I didn't talk about it.
> 
> I take a different view of things from what you do.


 

a view where you spend ten years lying down with fash and showing an entirely different face here. You're broken.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jun 23, 2013)

Meltingpot said:


> Yes I do. That's long been accepted on here as long as I didn't talk about it.
> 
> I take a different view of things from what you do.


 
Could you please explain your biologically determinist views on women, men and 'WN' now Meltingpot? You don't seem especially keen to discuss them for some reason.


----------



## andysays (Jun 23, 2013)

SpineyNorman said:


> My more immediate concern is that someone who appears to share their views is _already_ posting on here, claiming to be an anti-racist who just wants free speech for them.


 
Yeah, that too, for sure.

We don't need to choose between one or the other.

Without wanting to be melodramatic, I think this arsehole needs to be fucked off right now.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jun 23, 2013)

Do you not see how wishing Nazis 'good luck' in getting people to change their minds about far right politics looks Meltingpot? Kind of looks like you sympathise and wish them, well, good luck.

I don't. I wish them a terminal case of piles.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 23, 2013)

andysays said:


> FridgeMagnet
> 
> Do you think this is an issue that should be addressed by the mods?


Depends on which issue you mean. It's already been stated that promoting the forum in question counts as promoting a far-right site and is thus banned - though I've not seen any promotion of it since that was pointed out.


----------



## andysays (Jun 23, 2013)

Greebo said:


> FWIW I wasn't particularly concerned about being found or traced from one quote and a messageboard. As a matter of course I keep a different name, slightly different ID, and different contact details for different places. Only one email account shows my real surname, and I never use it socially.
> 
> This isn't paranoia, it was a subculture/counterculture thing at the time.


 
OK, that's cool, but this is not just about you - I'm sure you understand what I'm saying


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 23, 2013)

Meltingpot can you please answer my question about the men and women and why women are less likely to be Nazis.

What do you mean "the dominant social paradigm"?

Do you mean brainwashed by jews? what is the dominant social paradigm and why does it explain why women aren't nazis?

i thought you were naive but your in way too fucking deep.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 23, 2013)

SpineyNorman said:


> Do you not see how wishing Nazis 'good luck' in getting people to change their minds about far right politics looks Meltingpot? Kind of looks like you sympathise and wish them, well, good luck.
> 
> I don't. I wish them a terminal case of piles.


 
and smallpox


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jun 23, 2013)

Meltingpot said:


> Yes I do. That's long been accepted on here as long as I didn't talk about it.


 
No it hasn't.


----------



## andysays (Jun 23, 2013)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Depends on which issue you mean. It's already been stated that promoting the forum in question counts as promoting a far-right site and is thus banned - though I've not seen any promotion of it since that was pointed out.


 
The specific issue I mean is taking quotes and other info which could potentially contribute to identifying someone posting here, and putting them on what we all recognise is a far-right website.

It's not about what's posted here, but about what has been taken from here and posted elsewhere.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jun 23, 2013)

Santino said:


> I wonder if any of his friends are writing a book about the struggle they face. I've got a great title they could use.


 
My Struggle would seem apt but sounds a bit boring. Maybe something more foreign sounding?


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jun 23, 2013)

andysays said:


> The specific issue I mean is taking quotes and other info which could potentially contribute to identifying someone posting here, and putting them on what we all recognise is a far-right website.
> 
> It's not about what's posted here, but about what has been taken from here and posted elsewhere.


 
That and the sexist biological determinism and sympathy for far right causes.


----------



## sihhi (Jun 23, 2013)

Who was GreenSocialistUK that used to post odd empty links in Opposing Ideologies w/out discussion:

http://www.storm front.org/forum/t228691

used to post stuff like this:




> Im 16 and I am an anti, but I think one thing you will realise from reading the threads on here is that you will have to re-evaluate your principals. You will recognise that if you are commited to freedom you have to accept WN values and opinions are just as valid as any other.
> I may not agree with what WN say but I would be willing to die making sure they can say it.


 

As another anti from Britain there you must have communicated with them.


----------



## Meltingpot (Jun 23, 2013)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Depends on which issue you mean. It's already been stated that promoting the forum in question counts as promoting a far-right site and is thus banned - though I've not seen any promotion of it since that was pointed out.


 
I was careful not to, and to comply with your wishes.


----------



## Firky (Jun 23, 2013)

Fucking oddball.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 23, 2013)

Meltingpot said:


> Yes I do. That's long been accepted on here as long as I didn't talk about it.
> 
> They aren't all "fash" btw, or anything like, but it's fair to say that (as was said to me) *the great majority of people on that site would have supported Franco in the Spanish Civil War*, whereas I'm guessing very few people if any people here would.
> 
> The dominant political ethos there is Catholic, traditionalist conservative, monarchist. What you might call the Old Right (or part of it, because a lot of the economic discussions there go to the left).


 
well this is really good stuff. Do continue.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 23, 2013)

andysays said:


> The specific issue I mean is taking quotes and other info which could potentially contribute to identifying someone posting here, and putting them on what we all recognise is a far-right website.
> 
> It's not about what's posted here, but about what has been taken from here and posted elsewhere.


It could certainly be a moderation issue in theory - we already ban certain forms of reposting even if it's public content e.g. somebody trying to start a board war.

In this instance it would depend on the opinion of the person concerned I think.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 23, 2013)

Meltingpot said:


> I was careful not to, and to comply with your wishes.


As I said I certainly haven't seen you post links to it at all after I made that clear, nor would I wish to imply that you have.


----------



## J Ed (Jun 23, 2013)

Something new to add to here I guess


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 23, 2013)

Meltingpot as a teenager, I used to post on fash forums, and around the time I was banned some nazis got hold of my pic and started passing it around. I used to get PMs with threats, sexual comments/conversations etc. Not nice. Why are you wishing them good luck in promoting the political programme of National Socialism if you're an anti-racist?


----------



## emanymton (Jun 23, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> Meltingpot can you please answer my question about the men and women and why women are less likely to be Nazis.
> 
> What do you mean "the dominant social paradigm"?
> 
> ...


hey Meltingpot any chance of you answering Frogwoman's questions?


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jun 23, 2013)

Why the teenage gazing into abysses, Froggy?


----------



## Meltingpot (Jun 23, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> well this is really good stuff. Do continue.


 
That's basically it. If I went further I'd have to do a lot of stereotyping about Urbs and Phoraites, but as a very rough rule of thumb, it's a board for eccentrics and nerds. I am at least one of those.


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 23, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> Why the teenage gazing into abysses, Froggy?


 
I don't know. My life sucked, not an excuse or anything but I was pretty vulnerable, i started off as a troll and ended up talking to them etc instead. I feel pretty horrible about it now.


----------



## andysays (Jun 23, 2013)

FridgeMagnet said:


> It could certainly be a moderation issue in theory - we already ban certain forms of reposting even if it's public content e.g. somebody trying to start a board war.
> 
> In this instance it would depend on the opinion of the person concerned I think.


 
I'm not trying to steamroller you into a decision.

As I've said above, I think this is an issue that effects all of us as a community, and something which, if there is uncertainty amongst the mods, as there might well be, it would be appropriate to take community opinion into account.

I think I've made my position pretty clear, so I'll leave it for others to state theirs.


----------



## Meltingpot (Jun 23, 2013)

Firky said:


> Fucking oddball.


 
The world needs oddballs. God forbid that we'd all think the same.

What was it David Icke said (and he was quoting someone else)? "You laugh at me because I'm different. I laugh at you because you're all the same."


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jun 23, 2013)

That's not quite why people laughed at Icke.


----------



## J Ed (Jun 23, 2013)

Franco...David Icke... this is trolling now isn't it?


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 23, 2013)

Meltingpot said:


> The world needs oddballs. God forbid that we'd all think the same.
> 
> What was it David Icke said (and he was quoting someone else)? "You laugh at me because I';m different. I laugh at you because you're all the same."


 
That and that the protocols of the elders of zion are true.


----------



## JimW (Jun 23, 2013)

Reads to me like Meltingpot's doing his best to fit in there so he can continue this odd free-floating "thinker" with a toe in every pool thing. Bit like he complies with bare minimum demands here and plays his racist mates close to his chest (after he realised it was not approved of). Though Christ knows what deep aspect of "white nationalist" politics would take you more than five minutes to work out if you weren't in some small way sympathetic.


----------



## andysays (Jun 23, 2013)

emanymton said:


> hey Meltingpot any chance of you answering Frogwoman's questions?


 
I think the failure to respond is all the answer we're going to get, and all the answer we need.


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 23, 2013)

JimW said:


> Reads to me like Meltingpot's doing his best to fit in there so he can continue this odd free-floating "thinker" with a toe in every pool thing. Bit like he complies with bare minimum demands here and plays his racist mates close to his chest (after he realised it was not approved of). Though Christ knows what deep aspect of "white nationalist" politics would take you more than five minutes to work out if you weren't in some small way sympathetic.


 
white nationalist is a euphemism for nazi.

These arent for example the type of people butchers etc met (and challenged) near the edl demo.


----------



## Firky (Jun 23, 2013)

What do you mean "the dominant social paradigm"?

Do you mean brainwashed by jews? what is the dominant social paradigm and why does it explain why women aren't nazis?

Care to answer?


----------



## Meltingpot (Jun 23, 2013)

andysays said:


> I'm not trying to steamroller you into a decision.
> 
> As I've said above, I think this is an issue that effects all of us as a community, and something which, if there is uncertainty amongst the mods, as there might well be, it would be appropriate to take community opinion into account.
> 
> I think I've made my position pretty clear, so I'll leave it for others to state theirs.


 
I can see the vultures beginning to hover here, so I'd like to make it clear at this point that I have no problem with any decision which might be made.

There are worse things than being banned from a board where you don't really fit in, despite your best efforts. Like waking up 10 years down the line from when you first joined and finding out that you have no friends there and wasted all that time.

Urban may not be (and probably is not) for me. It's as simple as that, though it probably won't be seen that way.


----------



## andysays (Jun 23, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> Why the teenage gazing into abysses, Froggy?


 
Perhaps not the most pressing issue atm...


----------



## JimW (Jun 23, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> white nationalist is a euphemism for nazi.
> 
> These arent for example the type of people butchers etc met (and challenged) near the edl demo.


 
Yep, I know. That's what I mean about it not needing any working out.
Just that the wording of the stuff quoted here (not arsed to visit these places) reads more like sucking up than out-and-out endorsement (the careful "your" struggle/cause or whatever it was rather than "our" etc).


----------



## Meltingpot (Jun 23, 2013)

FridgeMagnet said:


> As I said I certainly haven't seen you post links to it at all after I made that clear, nor would I wish to imply that you have.


 
Thanks.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jun 23, 2013)

andysays said:


> Perhaps not the most pressing issue atm...


 
The thread appears to be about people on Urban having a posting history on unpleasant boards, so it seemed relevant.


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 23, 2013)

Meltingpot said:


> I can see the vultures beginning to hover here, so I'd like to make it clear at this point that I have no problem with any decision which might be made.
> 
> There are worse things than being banned from a board where you don't really fit in, despite your nest efforts. Like waking up 10 years down the line from when you first joined and finding out that you have no friends there and wasted all that time.
> 
> Urban may not be (and probably is not) for me. It's as simple as that, though it probably won't be seen that way.


 
There are worse things than being banned from a board yes. Like the political and social results of National Socialism.


----------



## rekil (Jun 23, 2013)

As I said on another thread, "alexandre" on that phora place also appears to be "revision", a sfront moderator, same avatar and signature (faurisson, holohoax etc) How eccentric.


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 23, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> The thread appears to be about people on Urban having a posting history on unpleasant boards, so it seemed relevant.


 
Yeah.

I was a very messed up kid. I beleived, and said and did some fucked up things. I'm not proud of it.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 23, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> That and that *the protocols of the elders of zion are true*.


 

tune


----------



## grit (Jun 23, 2013)

Meltingpot said:


> Urban may not be (and probably is not) for me. It's as simple as that, though it probably won't be seen that way.


 
Urban is a tough nut, there are the "usual suspects" on here who cause grief, but there are sound people as well.

Everyone's perspectives on the "usual suspects" is obviously different, its quite tribal in a way.


----------



## JimW (Jun 23, 2013)

Meltingpot said:


> I can see the vultures beginning to hover here...


 
How unlike those nice eagle standards they have over there.


----------



## andysays (Jun 23, 2013)

grit said:


> Urban is a tough nut, there are the "usual suspects" on here who cause grief, but there are sound people as well.
> 
> Everyone's perspectives on the "usual suspects" is obviously different, its quite tribal in a way.


 
Well to give Meltingpot some credit, he certainly seems to have brought the supposedly warring tribes together on this one...


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jun 23, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> http://www.st*rmfrontdotorg/forum/t959571-4/#post11121487
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


frogwoman said:


> What do you mean when you say women are less likely to be neo-Nazis (lets not use PC terminology here) because they're more compliant than men - does being compliant mean that you're not going to be an ideological neo-nazi? I thought that unthinking obsequious worship of a charismatic leader was pretty compliant myself? And going along with the dominant social paradigm - do you mean that women are more easily brainwashed, less willing to think for themselves etc?





frogwoman said:


> Can you answer my question please?





frogwoman said:


> Meltingpot can you please answer my question about the men and women and why women are less likely to be Nazis.
> 
> What do you mean "the dominant social paradigm"?
> 
> ...





SpineyNorman said:


> That one's for you and Greebo to sort out between yourselves (though it is a bit sneaky, to say the least, attributing it to her and even directing people to the forum she posts on).
> 
> But it's the other quote frogwoman posted that I'm most interested in an explanation for right now. It's obviously sexist, reveals at the very least a sympathy for 'WN' and frogwoman's right - let's not use euphemisms - you mean Nazism (even implies it's somehow natural for men to be attracted to it, so one might assume you are yourself) and betrays a kind of biological determinist view that these days is pretty much unique to the far right.





SpineyNorman said:


> Could you please explain your biologically determinist views on women, men and 'WN' now Meltingpot? You don't seem especially keen to discuss them for some reason.





Firky said:


> What do you mean "the dominant social paradigm"?
> 
> Do you mean brainwashed by jews? what is the dominant social paradigm and why does it explain why women aren't nazis?
> 
> Care to answer?


 

Why are you ignoring these questions Meltingpot? It really doesn't look good and you might think you're saving yourself by avoiding them but in truth every time you ignore these questions you're digging the hole you're in a little bit deeper.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jun 23, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> Yeah.
> 
> I was a very messed up kid. I beleived, and said and did some fucked up things. I'm not proud of it.


 
Few people are, or should be, proud of their teenage selves. Meltingpot is middle-aged, I think.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 23, 2013)

andysays said:


> Well to give Meltingpot some credit, he certainly seems to have brought the supposedly warring tribes together on this one...


 
if you can herd leftists into one common goal its always going to be anti fascism. Hopefully!


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 23, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> Few people are, or should be, proud of themselves as teenagers. Meltingpot is middle-aged, I think.


 
I was a bit naive and thought I could convince them to change basically. But it doesnt end up that way.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 23, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> Few people are, or should be, proud of themselves as teenagers.


 

I was a fucking legend. I wore braids, hit speed like it was going out fashion and generally acted like a dog with two dicks. It was amazing.


----------



## snadge (Jun 23, 2013)

Meltingpot said:


> The world needs oddballs. God forbid that we'd all think the same.
> 
> What was it David Icke said (and he was quoting someone else)? "You laugh at me because I'm different. I laugh at you because you're all the same."


 
I laugh at you because you're thick as pig shit, how's that?


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jun 23, 2013)

Meltingpot said:


> I can see the vultures beginning to hover here, so I'd like to make it clear at this point that I have no problem with any decision which might be made.
> 
> There are worse things than being banned from a board where you don't really fit in, despite your best efforts. Like waking up 10 years down the line from when you first joined and finding out that you have no friends there and wasted all that time.
> 
> Urban may not be (and probably is not) for me. It's as simple as that, though it probably won't be seen that way.


 
Answer the fucking questions you lying, hypocritical coward


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jun 23, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> tune




That's amazing, it actually made coke come out of my nose 

The drink, smart arses


----------



## snadge (Jun 23, 2013)

Meltinpot fits the posting style, he likes to think that racism needs representation, hence the 'Meltingpot' username, far too black and white for me.


----------



## Santino (Jun 23, 2013)

Meltingpot said:


> ...I'd like to make it clear at this point that I have no problem with any decision which might be made.


No one gives a shit whether you have a problem or not.


----------



## andysays (Jun 23, 2013)

SpineyNorman said:


> That's amazing, it actually made coke come out of my nose
> 
> The drink, smart arses


 
Thanks for clarifying - I was about to suggest you went over to the drugs forum to get a few pointers


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jun 23, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> I was a fucking legend. I wore braids, hit speed like it was going out fashion and generally acted like a dog with two dicks. It was amazing.


 
Yes, I did all those things too, but now I regard them as reprehensible. Especially the plaits.


----------



## JimW (Jun 23, 2013)

Santino said:


> No one gives a shit whether you have a problem or not.


 
A sound point well made.


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 23, 2013)

http://wwwdotstormfrontdotorg/forum/t822429/

*



			Why can't SF be more like the Phora?
		
Click to expand...

*


> Free debate between people of different views on any subject, use of the N-word (not that I approve but they can back it up), newslinks where anyone can comment...
> 
> It works there. I detest some of what I read there, but no one gets banned for saying it and nor do I for saying so.
> 
> ...


"Use of the N-word" is all right but insulting the green party is not, ffs


----------



## purenarcotic (Jun 23, 2013)

Jesus. 

'Why don't you go hang out with your negro friends'.

Sometimes I forget how fucking bad it still is sometimes.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jun 23, 2013)

But... but... Green Party members are all wooly and nice - how can you possibly try and draw an equivalence between being nasty to them and something as trivial as wanting to send pretty much everyone on these boards to industrial death camps?

You're just not being fair and open minded frogwoman - you're letting your irrational prejudices against fascists cloud your judgement


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 23, 2013)

SpineyNorman said:


> But... but... Green Party members are all wooly and nice - how can you possibly try and draw an equivalence between being nasty to them and something as trivial as wanting to send pretty much everyone on these boards to industrial death camps?
> 
> You're just not being fair and open minded frogwoman - you're letting your irrational prejudices against fascists cloud your judgement


 
Slagging off the green party is not OK but calling somebody a n*gger (i dont even feel comfortable writing that word) is OK as "long as you can back it up"

Into the fucking abyss


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jun 23, 2013)

What a cunt. I've never particularly liked Meltingpot and I think he was always aware of that but I genuinely did think better of him than this


----------



## purenarcotic (Jun 23, 2013)

Why would you even want to go near a forum that has a thread dedicated to Holocaust 'cartoons' ffs.


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 23, 2013)

SpineyNorman said:


> I genuinely did think better of him than this


 
Me too.


----------



## Belushi (Jun 23, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> http://wwwdotstormfrontdotorg/forum/t822429/


 


> That's probably why, although I've long realised I'm racially aware to some extent, I'm not and probably never could be a WN.
> 
> BTW, I don't have black friends as such at the moment though I get on fairly well with the black people I interact with and once had a black aikido teacher whom I held in great esteem.


 


> BTW No, I don't want to use the N-word. I don't like it and anyway I got in enough trouble for "kike" on MSF


 
Hmmm


----------



## JimW (Jun 23, 2013)

First racist to use "I _don't_ have black friends" as an excuse?


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 23, 2013)

Are those quotes above from MP?


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jun 23, 2013)

He got into trouble on a far right site for using the word "kike"? There's some strange context there, presumably.


----------



## Belushi (Jun 23, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Are those quotes above from MP?


 
Yes, from froggie's link.


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 23, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Are those quotes above from MP?


 
yes


----------



## purenarcotic (Jun 23, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Are those quotes above from MP?


 

Mine isn't, no.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 23, 2013)

Case closed I think then. Racially aware isn't even code is it? Certainly not when posted on sf anyway.


----------



## sihhi (Jun 23, 2013)

Meltingpot said:


> Sure, but so what?
> 
> The only one of those I've had anything to do with is American Renaissance, when I got into a brief conversation with Jared Taylor (the fonder of AmRen) and invited him to our website (MootStormfront). I do not in fact post in any of those subforums (or similar ones, AFAIK) and never have.


 
This is how your fellow Moot Stormfront poster seems to describe it after a couple of years - slack-assed anti-racism full of Vanguard News Network (founder Alex "the thing to be done about (the Jewish problem) is to kill them, exterminate them, get rid of them. You don't argue or reason with a cockroach you step on it" Linder) forum posters:


"A couple of years ago the MSFers and the VNNers might have cancelled each other out. It would be kind of like in a Looney Tunes cartoon, the animals having a big fight looking like a spinning ball of so much dust.

Now, however, MSF is much more slack-assed as an anti-racist site. People like me and Bip and Baron Corvo are pretty representative of the _anti-racist_ [italics in orginal] membership there, and this doesn't even take into account that it's 40 or 50% racialists. The latter also tend to be nice ones, like Shanemac and Dan Dare and Death."

http://www.thephora.net/forum/showthread.php?t=41736&page=3


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 24, 2013)

Meltingpot said:


> I can see the vultures beginning to hover here, so I'd like to make it clear at this point that I have no problem with any decision which might be made.
> 
> There are worse things than being banned from a board where you don't really fit in, despite your best efforts. Like waking up 10 years down the line from when you first joined and finding out that you have no friends there and wasted all that time.
> 
> Urban may not be (and probably is not) for me. It's as simple as that, though it probably won't be seen that way.


Yes it's definitely us that are really horrible not your fash mates.

Have a look at yourself for fucks sake! You're a disgrace.


----------



## DrRingDing (Jun 24, 2013)

Meltingpot never really came up on my radar.

Off you fuck and go play with your fash mates.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jun 24, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Case closed I think then. Racially aware isn't even code is it? Certainly not when posted on sf anyway.


 
And Kike - I mean for fuck's sake.

Can't we just ban this cunt?


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jun 24, 2013)

We really shouldn't be tolerating people like this. Especially when they're so fucking dishonest and hypocritical about their views.

I know it really shouldn't, but the dishonesty of it - the way he poses as an antiracist who's just very principled on the issue of free speech almost pisses me off as much as the racist and antisemitic comments.


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 24, 2013)

..


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm a bit confused. What's the significance of Meltingpot's avatar? Blonde hair and blue eyes?

Only this longstanding poster on Scumfront ('SF core support group lifetime', 'Friend of Stormfront' and 'sustaining member' no less) has the exact same avatar:



Is he retew or is he this 'fading light' character? And why do they both have this avatar? It's not an image I've ever seen before anywhere else - guess it might be that I've just not been paying attention but it makes me a bit


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 24, 2013)

hes retew.


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 24, 2013)

"kike" is fighting words to be honest. "Negroid" ffs!!!!

you defebd the use of racist insults like kike and the word beginning with N yet throw a massive strop if people criticise the greens or johan hari and complain that we are not balanced enough.

my inferior brain genuinely does not understand.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 24, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> Yes, I did all those things too, but now I regard them as reprehensible. Especially the plaits.


 

bollocks did you, you spent the entirety of your teenage years scheming on how to make P's

The best thing about lying half cut ona sofa while six people who you've never met throw shapes to Prodigy tunes is that one day you'll meet them sober and everything will crash into their heads while they try to greet you in a normal manner.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jun 24, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> hes retew.


 
In which case this is him too (on the topic of 'race mixing' - I've cut out the rest of the post cos it's not really relevant but you can see it for yourself here: http://www dot stormfront.org/forum/t739541-9/#post9560889):



> I accept that the promotion of it is toxic (or at least undesirable), but not (necessarily?) that all examples of it are wrong.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jun 24, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> hes retew.


 
I wonder what the significance of that avatar is then - as I said, not an image I've ever seen anywhere other than as MP's avatar and that of a scumfront regular. Anyone recognise it?


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jun 24, 2013)

Another (again on 'race mixing' http://www dot stormfront.org/forum/t739541-10/#post9561440):



> In the majority of cases, that will mean someone of their own race because it will be those they have most in common with, but it won't always. So all I'm saying is; by all means counter the anti-white propaganda out there - I'm with you on that - but otherwise chill out a bit more with respect to what free people do when they live their lives.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jun 24, 2013)

Ugh... (same 'race mixing' thread http://www dot stormfront.org/forum/t739541-10/#post9562188)



> You see, I find that middle one quite attractive.or at least a bit sexy. Perhaps it was the tilt of her head (suggesting submissiveness to men, and hence promising something?), big eyes, and smooth skin (denoting good health?).
> 
> That European girl definitely wins it though, but then I'm white myself..
> 
> ...


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 24, 2013)

well thats not even in the least bit rapey


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 24, 2013)

woah that tilted head. Its like fucking mist to me mate. Toning mist.

no


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jun 24, 2013)

If there is going to be a lynching party for meltingpot could someone PM me a message. I would hate to miss it. Banning would be too good for him.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jun 24, 2013)

More from the race mixing thread (http://www dot stormfront.org/forum/t739541-12/#post9569363)



> If I posted on any number of what you might call "liberal" boards in the style I do here, or on ones not run by or for WNs, I'd probably be seen as racist.


 
Quite right too. (though just to be clear I'm not calling anyone here a liberal lol)


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jun 24, 2013)

There's almost certainly a lot more where they came from - he has 673 posts and I've only been able to locate about 20 of them because you can only use the search function if you sign up and I'm fucked if I'm doing that. So out of the roughly 20 posts of his I've been able to find on there you get all the above racism, antisemitism and weird rapey racialist pervery.

So my bet is there's plenty more where that came from.

However, I feel we now have sufficient evidence for the prosecution to rest so there's no need for anyone to go signing up to conduct a search.


----------



## xenon (Jun 24, 2013)

Jesus fucking Christ.

Like some others, I've only seen MP's involvement on SF refered to on here and his subsequent explanations along the lines of nyeve internet anthropology. Having seen the quotes, how can you post that stuff, unbidden with out sharing some some of the filthy ideology, Meltingpot. You're not a master troll. You're not flirting with racist,  fascist ideology. You're feeding it and sucking it's cock.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Jun 24, 2013)

I love it when people get caught out.


----------



## JimW (Jun 24, 2013)

Well ferretted, Spiney. Meltingpot you worthless sorry cuntsack. "Race-mixing" for fuck's sake, how pathetic can you get?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 24, 2013)

thats just vernacular for 'mscegenation' as well 

no.


----------



## chilango (Jun 24, 2013)

Meltingpot said:


> Urban may not be (and probably is not) for me. It's as simple as that.



Bye then.


----------



## JimW (Jun 24, 2013)

chilango said:


> Bye then.


 
Sadly missed... but we might get another shot when he goes past that gap in the wall.


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 24, 2013)

I just think its ridiculous that somebody regards the use of "negroid" "n*gger" and "kike" as free speech (and a reason to encourage Nazis to visit a forum) but political criticism of the green party for scabbing is beyond the pale (no pun intended) or for that matter criticism of johann hari for lying


----------



## stethoscope (Jun 24, 2013)

Just catching up on this thread, and fuck!

I'd be interested to know MeltingPot's opinions of us queers too. Especially given his protestations on a thread a while back about wanting a different word to 'homophobia'. Makes you wonder just why.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 24, 2013)

JimW said:


> Sadly missed... but we might get another shot when he goes past that gap in the wall.


 

could get him with razor pigeons if not. Stick spurs on a homing pdge and have it go for the jugular.

In this mans army you can read or you can shoot. If you can read but not shoot we will pair you with a shooter who can't read and you'll train each other.

or else its winged razor birds


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 24, 2013)

Is that how you see me meltingpot. As a kike. And a product of "race-mixing".


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Jun 24, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> Is that how you see me meltingpot. As a kike. And a product of "race-mixing".


 
For some reason - and I can't think why - I suspect meltingpot will not be returning to answer your question.


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 24, 2013)

steph said:


> Just catching up on this thread, and fuck!
> 
> I'd be interested to know MeltingPot's opinions of us queers too. Especially given his protestations on a thread a while back about wanting a different word to 'homophobia'. Makes you wonder just why.


 

I'm not homophobic because I'm not scared of gay people


----------



## Santino (Jun 24, 2013)

I think he is unable to comprehend other people's points of view. He has rationalised it in his own mind, and he can't see why other people don't get it.


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 24, 2013)

how can somebody who complains all the time about being bullied have no problem with people using words that were a historical product of slavery, lynching, the KKK etc and used to dehumanise the black population "as long as they can back it up"?


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm actually quite pissed off because I thought that you were just naive meltingpot, when I had a go at you about a year ago about this stuff I felt proper bad about it because I thought I'd been too harsh. Now it seems like I wasn't harsh enough. "kike" ffs.


----------



## stethoscope (Jun 24, 2013)

Ugh. Just googled 'retew' and ended up at a site called 'majorityrights'.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 24, 2013)

Is he arguing the sort of stuff he argues on sf - the 'it' in the below is 'race-mixing':




> I accept that the promotion of it is toxic (or at least undesirable), but not (necessarily?) that all examples of it are wrong. I daren't mention the POTUS for fear of abuse, but is Halle Berry's existence (another example I could have chosen) the result of a mistake? I don't think so.
> 
> When I first joined this board, it was one of the first topics I discuissed in OV. IMO, it comes down to whether or not you see your race as central to your identity. Most if not all WNs do, I don't.


 
So, race mixing is toxic and he openly declares himself a WN - a white nationalist. (Leaving the creepy halle berry side alone for now).


----------



## Clair De Lune (Jun 24, 2013)

Ah feck 
MP if you choose to have friends like that and hold those views then it is that and that alone that has prevented you from making friends on here. Now you only have your racist friends.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Jun 24, 2013)

Seven years before the mask finally slips and falls off is pretty impressive though.


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 24, 2013)

i found his (well, greebo's) sig/the phora stuff the other month when i was having a vanity google 
put it in a box in my head, and gaffertaped it shut


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Jun 24, 2013)

cynicaleconomy said:


> Seven years before the mask finally slips and falls off is pretty impressive though.



Some of us yanked it off ages ago...


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 24, 2013)

Clair De Lune said:


> Ah feck
> MP if you choose to have friends like that and hold those views then it is that and that alone that has prevented you from making friends on here. Now you only have your racist friends.


 
ennit. If you have a racist for a friend...


----------



## stethoscope (Jun 24, 2013)

So, is 'Fading Light' (he of the same 'blue eyed, blonde hair' avatar (sounds a bit like my description, but I'm 1/4 Polish so guess I'm not pure enough), deffo MeltingPot then?


----------



## sihhi (Jun 24, 2013)

steph said:


> So, is 'Fading Light' (he of the same 'blue eyed, blonde hair' avatar (sounds a bit like my description, but I'm 1/4 Polish so guess I'm not pure enough), deffo MeltingPot then?


 
*Retew *on St---front and *Baron Corvo* on ThePhora. Fading Light is the target of his attempts to turn hardened white nationalists into green survivalist anti-immigrationist white culture preservers.


----------



## JimW (Jun 24, 2013)

sihhi said:


> *Retew *on St---front and *Baron Corvo* on ThePhora. Fading Light is the target of his attempts to turn hardened white nationalists into green survivalist anti-immigrationist white culture preservers.


 
The one Phora link I did follow he seemed to have changed his name from Baron Corvo to something else I don't recall - tagline said 'formerly Baron Corvo' though.


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 24, 2013)

Meltingpot if the people you are saying "good luck" to got to power this is what it would mean.

It would mean that I would lose my job at the very least and that I would be utterly unable to get another job or get access to the social welfare system. It would mean that I would be prevented from seeing my boyfriend (who, as a communist with a non-aryan gf, would be locked up for "re-education" or forced labour). ETA: It would mean that I would not be able to take part in any political meetings or have any representation at work because all other parties and all trade unions would be banned, what organisations did exists would not be open to "kikes" like me - I wouldn't be able to take part in religious events without members of the security services in attendance keeping an eye on things and eventually the synagogue would be closed down (as well as mosques, Hindu temples etc). It would mean that this website would be shut down and the posters on it, including you for being a sympathiser of the Green Party, arrested or under investigation - or worse. I wouldn't be able to go to the cinema or use leisure facilities and a lot of shops wouldn't serve me, or many of my friends. I wouldn't be able to enjoy myself or have a life.

A lot of the posters on here would almost certainly be killed or detained and tortured for expressing communist and anarchist views and being involved in trade unions. Some within a few weeks of the regime coming to power, with no chance of the prosecution of the murderers. My sister would at the least, face severe discrimination in the workplace for being a "half-jew" and my mum would be placed under investigation as well and probably held in a detention/forced labour facility of some sort, she would also not be able to work and she would lose her house. Some of my best mates would be deported out of the country because they were "non-white". they, and i, would not be able to drive. they would not be able to have computers. all communications would be strictly monitored. If you had mental health problems or a disability you would be "encouraged" to go for voluntary sterilisation.

ETA: And woe betide you if you got ill or brain damaged or lost the use of your legs in an accident or something. useless eaters are a drain on society meltingpot.

forget about free speech, when you opened a newspaper or looked at a website or watched TV all you would see is the view of the Party and the worship of its leader. If you didn't have a picture of the leader in your house you'd be viewed as suspicious and you'd be checked on.

And all the time the constant ever present ever intensifying threat of violence by the state and by those sympathetic to it and ever increasing restrictions on our lives.

this is the political programme of white nationalism aka National Socialism, this is what it means meltingpot, this is what when you say "good luck" to them you are saying good luck to, you are saying good luck to something that would make the tories look like a utopia. Do you want this?


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Jun 24, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> MeltingpotDo you want this?


 
Of course he does.


----------



## nogojones (Jun 24, 2013)

Long old thread, that I've never read 'til today - well read a couple of pages.

Can I ask for a quick synopsis, as I'm quite lazy and got a couple of things on?

I read it like this...


MP frequents far right forums and is quite chummy with a few folks on there
It transpires that MP whilst saying that they are not racist or at all like a nazi, has in fact been using derogatory terms for jews etc...
That MP is a Green Party member of supporter
If this is a true and accurate reflection of the thread, then I just don't know which is worse


----------



## sihhi (Jun 24, 2013)

JimW said:


> The one Phora link I did follow he seemed to have changed his name from Baron Corvo to something else I don't recall - tagline said 'formerly Baron Corvo' though.


 
The full username was *Baron_Corvo* but became *Squalus*


----------



## sihhi (Jun 24, 2013)

While you're at it Meltingpot who was this DanDare fellow when they were on this board:

http://www.thephora.net/forum/showpost.php?p=1046751&postcount=228


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Jun 24, 2013)

sihhi said:


> While you're at it Meltingpot who was this DanDare fellow when they were on this board:
> 
> http://www.thephora.net/forum/showpost.php?p=1046751&postcount=228


 

I think this is the event in question. Haven't read through the thread to find out what it was all about. Someone called 'Whitey77', apparently.


----------



## eoin_k (Jun 24, 2013)

...


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jun 24, 2013)

steph said:


> So, is 'Fading Light' (he of the same 'blue eyed, blonde hair' avatar (sounds a bit like my description, but I'm 1/4 Polish so guess I'm not pure enough), deffo MeltingPot then?


 
No, pretty sure he's retew - I am a little bit suspicious that he might also be fading light cos the avatar is the same but I'm not convinced either way - the avatar is a big coincidence though.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 24, 2013)

He is retew, openly so. Can't say on the other one.


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 24, 2013)

I don't think he is fading light. He is retew tho.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 24, 2013)

cynicaleconomy said:


> I think this is the event in question. Haven't read through the thread to find out what it was all about. Someone called 'Whitey77', apparently.


The person I banned on the thread you linked to originally came from Phora, was banned and came back numerous times over years. I think the first username here was Hustings - no idea who it was on Phora though.


----------



## cdg (Jun 24, 2013)

Are we talking about stormfront here?


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jun 24, 2013)

cdg said:


> Are we talking about stormfront here?


 
Various forums - stormfront and a couple of 'free speech' forums called mootstormfront and the phora.

I feel for the mods a bit on this one - he didn't actually post any of that stuff on here so technically he's not broken any guidelines. Doubt he'll be back now he's been exposed though so I don't suppose it matters.


----------



## coley (Jun 24, 2013)

SpineyNorman said:


> Various forums - stormfront and a couple of 'free speech' forums called mootstormfront and the phora.
> 
> I feel for the mods a bit on they withis one - he didn't actually post any of that stuff on here so technically he's not broken any guidelines. Doubt he'll be back now he's been exposed though so I don't suppose it matters.


 No need for a ban, they've been outed so just let him/ her wither on the vine, doubt they will be back.


----------



## xslavearcx (Jun 24, 2013)

quite something that this poster managed to remain on this forum for that long without being found out completely. In my limited experence on here, it seems in general that far right people get found out very quickly on this...


----------



## JimW (Jun 24, 2013)

xslavearcx said:


> quite something that this poster managed to remain on this forum for that long without being found out completely. In my limited experence on here, it seems in general that far right people get found out very quickly on this...


 
I think it's something to do with what looks like meltingpot's particular oddball brand of green racism - he's not a full SF type or these others and argues there too, fancies himself as some floating intellectual, who just happens to believe the sort of ridiculous shit only the truly stupid can credit. So he could play his cards (pack of jokers as it turned out) close to his chest.


----------



## Santino (Jun 24, 2013)

I don't think he believes he is racist. He _can't_ be racist, because racist people are mean and he isn't mean.


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Jun 24, 2013)

meltingpot is a name that has been around for years but he obviously didn't leave much of an impression on me as I can't remember what his opinions were on anything, lol

Can anybody point me to some key meltingpot threads


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 24, 2013)

I don't think this will get through to him but given that he's always whining about bullying and that.

Meltingpot

Imagine the effects - socially, psychologically - that it would have on somebody black for example if they turned on the TV every day in the environment that I described. If they were living in a "racially aware" country, quite apart from all the racist laws and discriminatory measures against them. If they would turn on the TV every day and hear people talking about "negroids" and using the other word beginning with N. If they were dismissed from their job because "negroids" are likely to be incompetent, rapists and criminals. If they were constantly being humiliated, asked to provide documentation for everything and so on, if the "dominant social paradigm" was Nazism and they were constantly being bombarded with Nazi hate propaganda about themselves, about the dangers of race mixing and about how they are a danger to the white race etc. If they turned on the TV every day and every day they saw some fash cunt going on about the dangers of mixing the races and how it was scientifically proved how black people had smaller brains and whatever other shit your mates think. People refusing to serve you in shops or in the pub or not letting you on buses. The utter despair you would feel and fear about what was going to happen next as your friends, your family and everything you enjoyed and valued in life was taken from you. Think about the laws that Nazis want to introduce towards black people. Think about the apparatus of a "racially aware" state and what this would mean. In practice, not in your head. Think about not being allowed to use the NHS. Think about not being allowed in parks and on public transport and about not being allowed to drive ffs.

You constantly whine about being bullied. But what you endorse and encourage would provide a space for every bullying little prick to carry out their will against the vulnerable. Think about how you would feel, in that situation. And don't just say "I'd get out of the country". Don't just say "there'd need to be two countries one for the racially aware and one not". Imagine what it would _*mean*_. Imagine the self loathing you would feel. Imagine the fear you would feel. The shock and disbelief of what was happening. The isolation as people you once thought were your mates started avoiding you because of social pressure and because they wanted to keep their jobs and their liberty and not get in trouble with the government. Thats if you give a shit which I'm not convinced you do.


----------



## toggle (Jun 24, 2013)

Santino said:


> I don't think he believes he is racist. He _can't_ be racist, because racist people are mean and he isn't mean.


 
or more that he doesn't see his particular brand of beliefs as racist.there's a very odd mix of claiming to be anti racist and some 'concerns' about wanting to remain in a predominantly white area, he's in the right bit of the country for that,( Cornwall is very white. those I hang round with don't spout racist shite, but I'd have to ask whether there was stuff here that I don't see). I've got the feeling he thinks this is a genuine reason for concern and not a race issue. being banned from the majority of stormfront reinforces the idea to him that he wasn't racist, they didn't want him. so the really 'polite' i'd prefer it to be a bit whiter' stuff can't be proper racism. fuck. fuck. fuck.

fuck, told him a few days ago not to get wound up by people. giving advice on how to understand stuff.for fucking ages.

discussing my fucking phd plans. no fucking wonder he said eh didn't know much.

fuck.


----------



## toggle (Jun 24, 2013)

Divisive Cotton said:


> meltingpot is a name that has been around for years but he obviously didn't leave much of an impression on me as I can't remember what his opinions were on anything, lol
> 
> Can anybody point me to some key meltingpot threads


 
naive, sometimes a nugget, easily wound up, not easy to explain stuff to. i put that down to him being aspie tbh.

didn't see this coming. really looking forward to telling Bakunin this when he gets home. guess what, that bloke that lives quite nearby that has a few of the same issues as you, that we've tried to become friends with..... oh fuck


----------



## nogojones (Jun 24, 2013)

toggle said:


> naive, sometimes a nugget, easily wound up, not easy to explain stuff to. i put that down to him being aspie tbh.
> 
> didn't see this coming. really looking forward to telling Bakunin this when he gets home. guess what, that bloke that lives quite nearby *that has a few of the same issues as you*, that we've tried to become friends with..... oh fuck


 
Bakunin's in the Green Party!


----------



## toggle (Jun 24, 2013)

nogojones said:


> Bakunin's in the Green Party!


 
pmsl


MH issues (although I do realise that could be interpreted in a great many ways considering the above discussion)


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jun 24, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> I don't think this will get through to him but given that he's always whining about bullying and that.
> 
> Meltingpot
> 
> ...


 
Great post. But we now know it's not just what his mates think - he's also 'racially aware' and would consider separate 'racially aware' and 'racially unaware/black/mixed race' states within states to be the ideal solution. He doesn't just tolerate this stuff - he endorses it.

He won't post here again - I'm convinced of that - but I really hope he reads this.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Jun 24, 2013)

xslavearcx said:


> quite something that this poster managed to remain on this forum for that long without being found out completely. In my limited experence on here, it seems in general that far right people get found out very quickly on this...


I had his card marked from the beginning...


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 24, 2013)

yeah but why would he listen to me when he can listen to all those nice "racially aware" people?


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 24, 2013)

> Yeah. I think it's worth saying at this point that Stormfront doesn't owe me anything, and that whatever faults it might have I've made some good friends over there, one of whom was my so far only referral to this board
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 24, 2013)

I tihnk you are explicitly identifying yourself with Nazism white nationalism here meltingpot, I just found a thread where you are supporting posters banned from Scumfront for being too racist.

http://www[dot]thephora[dot]net/forum/showthread.php?t=71963&page=31


----------



## barney_pig (Jun 24, 2013)

You see what happens when you try to defend the fucking greens!


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jun 24, 2013)

http://www(dot)thephora.net/forum/showpost.php?p=1043837&postcount=17





> To be honest it's a bit unfair. In the past I've worked hard at trying to get people to join us, but I honestly think pretty much everyone who was going to join us from either SF, this board or Urban75 (a left wing* British board where a number of MSFers post *or have posted) has already done so.


----------



## J Ed (Jun 24, 2013)

SpineyNorman said:


> Great post. But we now know it's not just what his mates think - he's also 'racially aware' and would consider separate 'racially aware' and 'racially unaware/black/mixed race' states within states to be the ideal solution. He doesn't just tolerate this stuff - he endorses it.


 
Wait, what? I assumed the whole far-right ideology was an either/or thing, this sounds more like Ron Paul racist libertarianism.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jun 24, 2013)

A lot of the third position stuff abandons white suremacism and replaces it with equal but different/segregation to preserve diversity 
- at least in its rhetoric. Kind of a bizarre mirror image of liberal multiculturalism


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 24, 2013)

SpineyNorman said:


> A lot of the third position stuff abandons white suremacism and replaces it with equal but different/segregation to preserve diversity
> - at least in its rhetoric. Kind of a bizarre mirror image of liberal multiculturalism


 
A lot of this is driven by _hang on, the jews and blacks (and now the muslims too) are evolutionary better than us _so the ubermensch need some state protection to be all uber. A tangled wen that shit. Even the pro-evolution ones can't work it out.


----------



## Santino (Jun 25, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> A lot of this is driven by _hang on, the jews and blacks (and now the muslims too) are evolutionary better than us _so the ubermensch need some state protection to be all uber. A tangled wen that shit. Even the pro-evolution ones can't work it out.


Wasn't there always a contradiction in Nazi anti-Semitism? 'Jews are naturally inferior to Aryans, but they also run the world.'


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 25, 2013)

Santino said:


> Wasn't there always a contradiction in Nazi anti-Semitism? 'Jews are naturally inferior to Aryans, but they also run the world.'


 

fuck off with your commie marxist facts and logic


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 25, 2013)

Santino said:


> Wasn't there always a contradiction in Nazi anti-Semitism? 'Jews are naturally inferior to Aryans, but they also run the world.'


 
Yep. One way round it was to argue that the superior Aryan genes were being diluted by deliberate planned (by the wily jews) toxic race mixing with jews - problem was that jews formed under 1% of the german population, so not the most solid of arguments - the evident problems with it then developed into these type fantasies:


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jun 25, 2013)

This could be explained by the bellcurve, which says teh jooz are even cleverer than whites. A bit too fucking clever if you ask me


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 25, 2013)

I hid the nanothermite in safe place and now even I can't find it.

I also downloaded an app on my phone for brainwashing the white race into toxic race mixing and I thought up a really clever password and now I can't get into it.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 25, 2013)

In fact you see these sort of fears in the mainstream press and in chav-talk and muslim-population bomb stuff and so on today. The evolutionary  inferiors are somehow out-breeding us superior types.


----------



## Idris2002 (Jun 25, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> In fact you see these sort of fears in the mainstream press and in chav-talk and muslim-population bomb stuff and so on today. The evolutionary inferiors are somehow out-breeding us superior types.


 
And it never went away, even after 1945 - look at Keith Joseph.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 25, 2013)

Or say Petronella Wyatt, one of the most pampered people in the country suggesting that the inferior women who went to ascot last week are turning it into chavscot.


----------



## Ungrateful (Jun 25, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> I hid the nanothermite in safe place and now even I can't find it.
> 
> I also downloaded an app on my phone for brainwashing the white race into toxic race mixing and I thought up a really clever password and now I can't get into it.


 
Maybe it's with the gun we used to kill Jesus.


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 25, 2013)

Ungrateful said:


> Maybe it's with the gun we used to kill Jesus.


 

It's a pity you don't see anyone getting water out of wells these days. I suppose I could put poison into the crap fountain in High Wycombe shopping centre but it wouldn't be the same would it


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 25, 2013)

these days you'd have to start poisoning bottled water and thats a logistical nightmare unless you can get into the bottling factory


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 25, 2013)

Santino said:


> I don't think he believes he is racist. He _can't_ be racist, because racist people are mean and he isn't mean.


 
Quite.


----------



## Ungrateful (Jun 25, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> these days you'd have to start poisoning bottled water and thats a logistical nightmare unless you can get into the bottling factory


 
And its ages until Passover, so all this gentile children's blood will go off before we need to make the matzos. You'd think with our diabolical minds we would be far better at forward planning and remembering stuff. Thank heavens we have those natural coalition partners, the Masons and the race-traitors, to help us....


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 25, 2013)

Ungrateful said:


> And its ages until Passover, so all this gentile children's blood will go off before we need to make the matzos. You'd think with our diabolical minds we would be far better at forward planning and remembering stuff. Thank heavens we have those natural coalition partners, the Masons and the race-traitors, to help us....


 

It's so hard to get hold of anyone's blood these days after they tightened up the procedures in the NHS


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 25, 2013)

Unfortunately when I said a wanted a toxic race-mixing kit for my birthday last year my mum misunderstood and got me a cake mixer. She spent a lot of money on it so I couldn't let her know I had to take it back to the shop


----------



## chilango (Jun 25, 2013)

Ungrateful said:


> And its ages until Passover, so all this gentile children's blood will go off before we need to make the matzos. You'd think with our diabolical minds we would be far better at forward planning and remembering stuff. Thank heavens we have those natural coalition partners, the Masons and the race-traitors, to help us....



Mmmm matzos. Giant crackers ftw.


----------



## J Ed (Jun 25, 2013)

I'm trying to imagine what a toxic race mixing kit would consist of... I mean would it have bubble bath and a box of chocolate and a bottle of wine or something?


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 25, 2013)

I think it's like one of those home chemistry labs.


----------



## Streathamite (Jun 25, 2013)

Meltingpot said:


> The world needs oddballs. God forbid that we'd all think the same.


You've been incredibly disingenuous here - there's no getting round it, you're simply dodgy as fuck.
I've just caught up with this thread, and I'm utterly gobsmacked and horrified.


----------



## Firky (Jun 25, 2013)

Good work in getting MP to fuck off, Froggy, you pretty much did it single handedly. He wasn't going to listen to anyone else.


----------



## YouSir (Jun 25, 2013)

J Ed said:


> I'm trying to imagine what a toxic race mixing kit would consist of... I mean would it have bubble bath and a box of chocolate and a bottle of wine or something?


 

All of the above but you have to fart while you're in the bath with a member of another race, I think.


----------



## xslavearcx (Jun 25, 2013)

Streathamite said:


> You've been incredibly disingenuous here - there's no getting round it, you're simply dodgy as fuck.
> I've just caught up with this thread, and I'm utterly gobsmacked and horrified.


 
totally shite argument by MP. "oohhh we should keep the kkk cause they wear funny eccentric suits and that adds spice to life"


----------



## Idris2002 (Jun 25, 2013)

YouSir said:


> All of the above but you have to fart while you're in the bath with a member of another race, I think.


 
Last of the incurable romantics.


----------



## YouSir (Jun 25, 2013)

Idris2002 said:


> Last of the incurable romantics.


 

All part of my lifelong attempt to not be a race traitor, if I turn off every woman I meet then I'll be keeping the master race pure in at least one instance. Oddly enough from my explorations of Storm Front quite a few others also seem to be taking the 'odious cunt' route to racial purity.


----------



## Gingerman (Jun 25, 2013)

Why would any sane individual want to visit or post on S********t except to point and laugh ?


----------



## Delroy Booth (Jun 25, 2013)

Just as an aside it's very, very easy to hack to a stormfront account. When the Blood and honour forums got hacked one of the interesting things is you can get a look at what these fucking boneheads pick for their passwords. Of only a few hundred accounts, there were dozens of people who's password was "hitler" or "hitler14" "hitler88". And there were dozens of people whose passwords were, in no particular order, rommell, hess, panzer, goebbels, blitzkreig etc usually attached to some derivation of 14 or 88 or both. So if you have the patience just keep trying those passwords until you get one right.


----------



## xenon (Jun 25, 2013)

Gingerman said:


> Why would any sane individual want to visit or post on S********t except to point and laugh ?



It can be useful to know what's being said. A peak over the fence. Or to disrupt and troll. I haven't been to SF myself. But these are some of the reasons non racist, non fascists visit these sorts of places.

Melting Pot to my recollection, before all these revelations, claimed he was trying to argue or understand. Maybe I'm remembering that wrong but whatever. these posts show him up as being a racist now. Whether he always was or has corrupted himself, who cares. He needs to fuck off and think about which camp he's placed himself in. Nyeve interlectual curiosity, if it ever were credible,  as an excuse has been destroyed.


----------



## Streathamite (Jun 25, 2013)

It really would be - overwhelmingly - in everyone's best interests if MeltingPot was banned
e2a: There are very few, very rare instances I can think of where a poster should be banned when he hasn't broken the FAQ rules, but this is one of them.


----------



## YouSir (Jun 25, 2013)

Streathamite said:


> It really would be - overwhelmingly - in everyone's best interests if MeltingPot was banned


 

Banning doesn't really matter in this instance does it? They've been thoroughly cunted off by pretty much everyone and in all likelihood they won't be back. And if they do come back they'll get told to fuck off again. Job done I'd say. Well done Urban.


----------



## Streathamite (Jun 25, 2013)

YouSir said:


> Banning doesn't really matter in this instance does it? They've been thoroughly cunted off by pretty much everyone and in all likelihood they won't be back. And if they do come back they'll get told to fuck off again. Job done I'd say. Well done Urban.


I have a line of reasoning for saying this; if he does come back, and he's dysfunctional and daft enough to do so, then every thread he posts on will head in only one direction, and that's it. Dead thread, no matter how good the debate & how useful the info until then. Plus, he's daft enough to bring other WNers over here. Finally, I think everyone else would simply feel more _comfortable_ with him banned.


----------



## Firky (Jun 25, 2013)

One of the rules is don't be a dick...


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 25, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> I think it's like one of those home chemistry labs.


 






'I have developed a race of purest Greens, my lord.'


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 25, 2013)

Oddly enough holocaust denying green Nick Kollerstorm is also an alchemist who can conjure up purple gold.


----------



## rekil (Jun 25, 2013)

Sorry if this one has been done already. A discussion with "Jack Boot - Editor and S-front Chief of Staff"



			
				meltingpot said:
			
		

> Here's the crux of it. Your views as expressed in this post boil down to; it's either us or you. It seems that most people here and on MSF agree and perhaps even like it that way, however, I'm one of the few who believe that some form of coexistence is not only possible but necessary.


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 25, 2013)

copliker said:


> Sorry if this one has been done already. A discussion with "Jack Boot - Editor and Stormfront Chief of Staff"


 

Coexistence between what?


----------



## rekil (Jun 25, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> Coexistence between what?


S-front and his site, the slogan of which _"was originally "the interface between white supremacy and reality", but it is now "the interface between racism and reality" - "_


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 25, 2013)

copliker said:


> S-front and his site, the slogan of which _"was originally "the interface between white supremacy and reality", but it is now "the interface between racism and reality" - "_


 
I think he means more in real life rather than forums - like his post that there should be racially aware states and non-racially aware states. I.e a crazy sort of racial apartheid.


----------



## rekil (Jun 25, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> I think he means more in real life rather than forums - like his post that there should be racially aware states and non-racially aware states. I.e a crazy sort of racial apartheid.


I  thought he was on about his site, but yeah it applies to real life as well.


----------



## sihhi (Jun 25, 2013)

Hence Meltingpot being in favour of projects like the Boer nationalist aspiration of an "Orania" to compete against a "mud" South Africa. Endless national confrontation between whites and mixeds.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Jun 25, 2013)

Delroy Booth said:


> Just as an aside it's very, very easy to hack to a stormfront account. When the Blood and honour forums got hacked one of the interesting things is you can get a look at what these fucking boneheads pick for their passwords. Of only a few hundred accounts, there were dozens of people who's password was "hitler" or "hitler14" "hitler88". And there were dozens of people whose passwords were, in no particular order, rommell, hess, panzer, goebbels, blitzkreig etc usually attached to some derivation of 14 or 88 or both. So if you have the patience just keep trying those passwords until you get one right.


 

I wonder what MP's password is here on Urban.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Jun 25, 2013)

YouSir said:


> All of the above but you have to fart while you're in the bath with a member of another race, I think.


 
does anyone have photgraphic evidence of this happening anyway Firky ?


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Jun 25, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Oddly enough holocaust denying green Nick Kollerstorm is also an alchemist who can conjure up purple gold.


 
Jazzz's former bessie mate


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jun 25, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> these days you'd have to start poisoning bottled water and thats a logistical nightmare unless you can get into the bottling factory


 
All you need is a very fine syringe

(please don't actually do this)


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jun 25, 2013)

J Ed said:


> I'm trying to imagine what a toxic race mixing kit would consist of... I mean would it have bubble bath and a box of chocolate and a bottle of wine or something?


 
And a pack of johnnies with holes in them.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 25, 2013)

J Ed said:


> I'm trying to imagine what a toxic race mixing kit would consist of... I mean would it have bubble bath and a box of chocolate and a bottle of wine or something?


 
Something more along the lines of "my first gene-splicing kit" (batteries not included).


----------



## andysays (Jun 25, 2013)

J Ed said:


> I'm trying to imagine what a toxic race mixing kit would consist of... I mean would it have bubble bath and a box of chocolate and a bottle of wine or something?


 
And maybe this tune playing in the background?


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 18, 2013)

Little bit of news (cheers to lazy hack)

Activist Son of Key Racist Leader Renounces White Nationalism 



> Derek Black, son of the former Alabama Klan leader who now runs the largest racist Web forum in the world, has renounced white nationalism, saying that he had been through “a gradual awakening process” and apologizing for his past activism.


 


> Black was explicitly apologetic. “I acknowledge that things I have said as well as my actions have been harmful to people of color, people of Jewish descent, activists striving for opportunity and fairness for all, and others affected.”
> 
> “I can’t support a movement that tells me I can’t be a friend to whomever I wish or that other people’s races requires me to think about them in a certain way or be suspicious of their advancements,” Black wrote toward the end of his four-page statement. “Minorities must have the ability to rise to positions of power, and many supposed ‘race’ issues are in fact issues of structural oppression, poor educational prospects, and limited opportunity. The differences I thought I observed didn’t go nearly as deeply as I imagined. I believe we can move beyond the sort of mind-boggling emphasis white nationalism puts on maintaining an oppressive, exclusive sense of identity — oppressive for others and stifling for our society.”


----------



## Santino (Jul 18, 2013)

His name is Black lol.


----------



## ibilly99 (Jul 21, 2013)

*Elm Guest House investigation: Former senior cabinet minister faces rape investigation *

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...estigation-8723115.html?origin=internalSearch

oops wrong thread..


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 21, 2013)

Has this been put on the wrong thread or are you hinting at Colin Jordan's name being on the elm house guest list?


----------



## free spirit (Jul 21, 2013)

ibilly99 said:


> *Elm Guest House investigation: Former senior cabinet minister faces rape investigation *
> 
> http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...estigation-8723115.html?origin=internalSearch
> 
> oops wrong thread..


 
erm wrong thread?


----------



## ibilly99 (Jul 21, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Has this been put on the wrong thread or are you hinting at Colin Jordan's name being on the elm house guest list?


 
No just wrong thread - this ex cabinet-minister who most of us know about propositioned a mate of mine on the train 30 years ago. He turned him down needlessly to say.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 22, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Has this been put on the wrong thread or are you hinting at Colin Jordan's name being on the elm house guest list?


 
Or Martin Webster's for that matter.


----------



## Meltingpot (Aug 31, 2013)

DrRingDing said:


> Meltingpot never really came up on my radar.
> 
> Off you fuck and go play with your fash mates.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 31, 2013)

what do you want?


----------



## Meltingpot (Aug 31, 2013)

ddraig said:


> what do you want?


 
A proper hearing.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Aug 31, 2013)

Why is he still allowed in?


----------



## ddraig (Aug 31, 2013)

Meltingpot said:


> I don;t know. I just know I;'m pissed off and feel I've been badly misrepresented on here.
> 
> I didn't mean to reply to that,.
> 
> Put me on ignore if you don,t want to read any more of my stuff.


why did you edit the above to this below?



Meltingpot said:


> A proper hearing.


 
and more importantly, why don't you fuck right off?


----------



## Meltingpot (Aug 31, 2013)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Why is he still allowed in?


 
I wasn't banned, and nor should I have been. I've kept to the rules of the board.


----------



## Meltingpot (Aug 31, 2013)

ddraig said:


> why did you edit to this?
> 
> and more importantly, why don't you fuck right off?


 
Because a / I'm not what you think I am, and b / I've broken no rules here. All anyone had to do was put me on ignore.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 31, 2013)

oh booohooo poor you
you know this is what happens to people with dodgy views
now fuck off


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 31, 2013)

Unless you're here to give a full and frank recognition of then explanation of how you became sympathetic to what you set out to oppose i don't know why you're bothering.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 31, 2013)

^ that and maybe you can start by answering all the posts you dodged


----------



## Meltingpot (Aug 31, 2013)

ddraig said:


> ^ that and maybe you can start by answering all the posts you dodged


 
I haven't got time for all of them. And if I did have, there'd be two dozen more. It never ends.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 31, 2013)

so you want a fair hearing but you don't want to answer reasonable questions put to you? 
can you see how that is a bit much to ask considering?


----------



## Meltingpot (Aug 31, 2013)

ddraig said:


> so you want a fair hearing but you don't want to answer reasonable questions put to you?
> can you see how that is a bit much to ask considering?


 
I suppose so, but I don't want to spend hours and hours on this.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 31, 2013)

Meltingpot said:


> I suppose so, but I don't want to spend hours and hours on this.


 
so what does you "fair hearing" consist of then?
you spouting some mealy mouthed shite and being left off the hook without having to substantiate your dodgy views?


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Aug 31, 2013)

Meltingpot said:


> I suppose so, but I don't want to spend hours and hours on this.


 
If you want a fair hearing you little weasle - answer every single fucking question put to you and then maybe you will have earned the right to be treated fairly, otherwise fuck off you racist, snivelling wretch.


----------



## Meltingpot (Aug 31, 2013)

ddraig said:


> so what does you "fair hearing" consist of then?
> you spouting some mealy mouthed shite and being left off the hook without having to substantiate your dodgy views?


 
I can't substantiate them, because I've done my best to stay off those boards once I realised I wasn't going to win any arguments on there - or at least, the sections concerned with race and multiculturalism.

If I do nothing else though, I'd like to apologise to

frogwoman,
Belushi
and
purenarcotic
for the "kike" comment. I never actually used the word (I've checked), but trying to ingratiate myself with Stormfronters by saying I had used it, as I thought I had at the time, was little short of sickening and something I am now ashamed of. So, sorry.


----------



## Meltingpot (Aug 31, 2013)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> If you want a fair hearing you little weasle - answer every single fucking question put to you and then maybe you will have earned the right to be treated fairly, otherwise fuck off you racist, snivelling wretch.


 
How can I do that when there's about 13 questions in the queue every time I post?


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Aug 31, 2013)

Meltingpot said:


> How can I do that when there's about 13 questions in the queue every time I post?


 
one at a time


----------



## ddraig (Aug 31, 2013)

Meltingpot said:


> I can't substantiate them, because I've done my best to say off those boards once I realised I wasn't going to win any arguments on there - or at least, the sections concerned with race and multiculturalism.
> 
> If I do nothing else though, I'd like to apologise to Froggy, Belushi and pure narcotic for the "kike" comment. I never actually used the word (I've checked), but trying to ingratiate myself with Stormfronters by saying I had used it, as I thought I had at the time, was little short of sickening and something I am indeed ashamed of. So, sorry.


 
apologise to them properly 
frogwoman Belushi purenarcotic
and answer the questions or no one is going to believe you regret it


----------



## Meltingpot (Aug 31, 2013)

ddraig said:


> apologise to them properly
> frogwoman Belushi purenarcotic
> and answer the questions or no one is going to believe you regret it


 
OK, I'll edit that post.


----------



## eoin_k (Aug 31, 2013)

Meltingpot said:


> A proper hearing.


 


Did you have something like this in mind?


----------



## purenarcotic (Aug 31, 2013)

I don't accept any apology tbh. I am disgusted anyone would want to associate with a forum that has a whole section dedicated to Holocaust cartoons and denial, along with all the other racist vile shite too. My grandfather suffered things no human should ever have to along with countless others who were not so lucky to make it out alive. It makes me feel physically sick that you would want to go anywhere near it. 

You are owed nothing on here. Absolutely nothing.


----------



## Meltingpot (Aug 31, 2013)

eoin_k said:


> Did you have something like this in mind?


 
If I was a Nazi (which I'm not), do you really think I'd want a re run of the Nuremberg trials? That'd be like asking witches if they wanted the return of ducking stools.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 31, 2013)

oh my dear christ, did you really just make that comparison. You're fucked in the head.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 31, 2013)

so you are not going to answer the questions put to you then?


----------



## Ax^ (Aug 31, 2013)




----------



## eoin_k (Aug 31, 2013)

Meltingpot said:


> If I was a Nazi (which I'm not), do you really think I'd want a re run of the Nuremberg trials? That'd be like asking witches if they wanted the return of ducking stools.


 
You've answered the wrong question. Mine was rhetorical. Feel free to read it as an expression of contempt that didn't require any response.


----------



## frogwoman (Aug 31, 2013)

Fuck off meltingpot.


----------



## frogwoman (Aug 31, 2013)

Thankfully I can't read what he's saying as he's on ignore.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 31, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> Thankfully I can't read what he's saying as he's on ignore.


 

get this for fuckwitted, he just compared the Nuremburg trials to medieval witchunts. With a straight face.


----------



## frogwoman (Aug 31, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> get this for fuckwitted, he just compared the Nuremburg trials to medieval witchunts. With a straight face.


 
Fuck you meltingpot. Fuck you. Do you understand, anti-semitism and racism is not a game. It is real life, you might think that it's all right because that's what your mates believe but lots of people I know have experienced racism, also the apartheid government who your mates pine for imprisoned my uncle in south africa. Members of my family were killed during the holocaust. One of your friends who you said was a really nice guy, was actually banned from scumfront for being too racist, for mentioning hitler and talking about the jews too much.

you're just living in your own world where this shit is ok now. And no it was nothing like medieval witch hunts, the only thing wrong with the nuremberg trials is that only the high profile Nazis were tried and scientists etc were taken to the states and the USSR and a lot of them stayed in high profile positions and were allowed to remain a part of the German state, the German state was not as "de nazified" as everyone liked to say, because ultimately the "justice" was not to serve the victims it was to serve US, German and Russian capital.

There is no punishment which is bad enough for what they did. They killed millions of completely innocent people and the remaining ones should live in fear of their lives for the rest of the days. It is not like medieval witch hunts, they were the same type of people who were doing the witch hunts. Do you think that someone who has murdered hundreds of people in a huge factory built for the purpose should just get away with it or do you think the person who ordered should just get away with it because their opinions are equally valid.

Your views are disgusting.

And it's also not me that you should be apologising to. I was not there.


----------



## frogwoman (Aug 31, 2013)

And you don't regret it you lie about what you say on there to here and so nobody should believe anything you say. I found loads of your posts where you say the opposite of what you say you believe on here and posted them on this thread. So nobody should believe any apologies that you give.

And the ironic thing is that forum is full of posts saying that the Jew is the biggest liar but you are so fucking dishonest you even lie to yourself about what you've said.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Aug 31, 2013)

Meltingpot said:


> If I was a Nazi (which I'm not), do you really think I'd want a re run of the Nuremberg trials? That'd be like asking witches if they wanted the return of ducking stools.


 
In general terms, I try to maintain decorum and politeness when dealing with people I don't know and have never met.

But I'll make an exception for you.

Fuck off you malignant, treacherous cunt. Fuck you and your fellow travellers. Fuck engaging with your poisonous shit. And how dare you try and couch your actions in terms of "reasonableness".

My first post to you, and my last.


----------



## Meltingpot (Aug 31, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> oh my dear christ, did you really just make that comparison. You're fucked in the head.


 
No I didn't, I'm just saying it's as daft to assume someone accused of being a Nazi or Nazi sympathiser would see being a defendant in the Nuremberg trials as a situation they'd want, as it is to assume a witch would want anything to do with a ducking stool. Eoin_k's comment was frankly silly.


----------



## eoin_k (Aug 31, 2013)

Can I apologise to everyone else on this thread, apart from Meltingpot, for having contributed to this nonsense.  Sarcasm may be the lowest form of wit, but that doesn't mean that it can't go right over the head of someone with an obtusely literal frame of mind.


----------



## frogwoman (Aug 31, 2013)

"German! Defend yourselves! Don't buy from Jews!"
















Translation - "I am a race traitor"

Never forget.


----------



## Meltingpot (Aug 31, 2013)

eoin_k said:


> Can I apologise to everyone else on this thread, apart from Meltingpot, for having contributed to this nonsense. Sarcasm may be the lowest form of wit, but that doesn't mean that it can't go right over the head *of someone with an obtusely literal frame of mind.*


 
I am obtusely literal, I agree. It's a characteristic of having Asperger's. It is unlikely to change.


----------



## Meltingpot (Aug 31, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> Translation - "I am a race traitor"
> 
> Never forget.


 
There's no point in this if you're not going to read my replies.


----------



## Corax (Aug 31, 2013)

Meltingpot said:


> Here's why I can't discuss things on here any more.
> 
> That is the literal truth. I liked that quote so much I wanted to use it on that site. Now that fact is being used to villify me.


You added a snarky "maaan" after it because you _liked_ it so much?

That's has to be one of the least believable squirms I've ever read on here.


----------



## Meltingpot (Aug 31, 2013)

Corax said:


> You added a snarky "maaan" after it because you _liked_ it so much?
> 
> That's has to be one of the least believable squirms I've ever read on here.


 
"Man" had one "a" (yes it matters).

And yes, I did and do like it a lot.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 31, 2013)

Meltingpot said:


> There's no point in this if you're not going to read my replies.


 
how much fucking cheek have you got???
you don't have the decency or respect to answer points put to you and want to be forgiven??
why should anyone respond properly to you when you won't even bother answering points put to you? for fucks sake


----------



## Corax (Aug 31, 2013)

Meltingpot said:


> "Man" had one "a" (yes it matters).


 
No, it doesn't.  

Fuck me.  "Disingenuous" doesn't do it justice at all.


----------



## Meltingpot (Aug 31, 2013)

Corax said:


> No, it doesn't.
> 
> Fuck me. "Disingenuous" doesn't do it justice at all.


 
It was meant affectionately for heaven's sake. FFS, some of my best friends are and have been hippies.


----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 31, 2013)

Meltingpot said:


> It was meant affectionately for heaven's sake. FFS, some of my best friends are and have been hippies.


 

Eh?


----------



## Santino (Aug 31, 2013)

How "racially aware" have you been since last you were here, Meltingpot ?


----------



## Corax (Aug 31, 2013)

Meltingpot said:


> It was meant affectionately for heaven's sake.


 
It was meant affectionately.  Posted as your signature on a board where the object of that affection would never see it.  A board frequented by people that commonly hold diametrically opposed opinions to the object of that affection, and would likely hold such opinions in contempt.

Right.


----------



## Meltingpot (Aug 31, 2013)

Corax said:


> It was meant affectionately.


 
Yes it was.



Corax said:


> Posted as your signature on a board where the object of that affection would never see it.


 
Yes. I now agree I should have asked Greebo for permission to post her comment elsewhere. I apologised to her for not asking, and I believe she accepted my apology.



Corax said:


> A board frequented by people that commonly hold diametrically opposed opinions to the object of that affection, and would likely hold such opinions in contempt.
> 
> Right.


Yes, right.

That wasn't a major consideration for me at the time, and as it happens no one took any notice of that particular sig quote at all whereas the Stirling Silliphant one did attract some positive responses.

We live and learn (or at least we should).


----------



## Ax^ (Aug 31, 2013)

what point if you have one meltingpot are you trying to make..


or did you just feel masochistic on a saturday afternoon?


----------



## Corax (Aug 31, 2013)

Meltingpot, can you explain why you 'hippified' it by appending a "man" (however many 'a's)?

Please don't ignore the right-wing and thus anti-hippy context of the place you used it.

I struggle to see how this was anything but malicious ridicule.  What was your intention there, your thought process?


----------



## Corax (Aug 31, 2013)

Bloody hell I'm obtuse sometimes.  The username's only just struck me.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 31, 2013)

Meltingpot said:


> If I was a Nazi (which I'm not), do you really think I'd want a re run of the Nuremberg trials? That'd be like asking witches if they wanted the return of ducking stools.


 
Yes, you're right. The people tried at Nuremburg were *obviously* as innocent of their crimes as those people accused of witchcraft were. 

You arrant twat.


----------



## frogwoman (Aug 31, 2013)

so you lied on stormfront about calling Jews kikes because you thought they would like you for it? And now you're posting that you're ashamed of it? Have you told the Nazis that you're ashamed of it? Or are you just saying it on here so we won't rip shreds out of you?

Why should anyone believe anything you say when you don't tell the truth about anything?


----------



## Meltingpot (Aug 31, 2013)

Santino said:


> How "racially aware" have you been since last you were here, Meltingpot ?


 
Not very. I've been trying to put it all behind me and have been posting mostly on MSF since I last posted here.

A board you know about, because you posted this;

"It's a place to find some common ground between people who would like to gas Jews and people who wouldn't."

Complete nonsense. Even if there was anyone on our board who wanted to gas Jews (and I'm not aware of any), it's not about finding "common ground".

http://www.mootsf.com/index.php?/topic/2994-this-is-an-anti-racist-site/

Attack me if you want (I expect it) but if you want to bring my board into it at least have the decency to learn something about what you're sneering at.


----------



## Corax (Aug 31, 2013)

Still trawling through the last few pages - did MP ever answer Froggie's question?


----------



## Meltingpot (Aug 31, 2013)

Corax said:


> Meltingpot, can you explain why you 'hippified' it by appending a "man" (however many 'a's)?
> 
> Please don't ignore the right-wing and thus anti-hippy context of the place you used it.
> 
> I struggle to see how this was anything but malicious ridicule. What was your intention there, your thought process?


 
I thought it was a great quote, and wanted to use it as my sig. It really was that simple.


----------



## frogwoman (Aug 31, 2013)

Meltingpot said:


> I can't substantiate them, because I've done my best to stay off those boards once I realised I wasn't going to win any arguments on there - or at least, the sections concerned with race and multiculturalism.
> 
> If I do nothing else though, I'd like to apologise to
> 
> ...


 

I don't believe you.


----------



## Meltingpot (Aug 31, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> I don't believe you.


 
I've done a search on all the boards I've posted on and I'm in the clear on that one. I haven't used it anywhere.


----------



## Corax (Aug 31, 2013)

Meltingpot said:


> I thought it was a great quote, and wanted to use it as my sig. It really was that simple.


 
I'm struggling to resist abuse here...

Answer the fucking question please.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 31, 2013)

Corax said:


> Still trawling through the last few pages - did MP ever answer Froggie's question?


 
no of course not
it is not really sorry and does not respect people enough to answer their questions
it just wants forgiveness the poor lamb


----------



## frogwoman (Aug 31, 2013)

Meltingpot said:


> I've done a search on all the boards I've posted on and I'm in the clear on that one. I haven't used it anywhere.


 
I don't believe that you're sorry.

And you haven't answered any of my questions.


----------



## Meltingpot (Aug 31, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> I don't believe that you're sorry.


 
Why not?


----------



## ddraig (Aug 31, 2013)

Meltingpot said:


> Not very. I've been trying to put it all behind me and have been posting mostly on MSF since I last posted here.
> 
> A board you know about, because you posted this;
> 
> ...


 
dececny? DECENCY???? what the FUCK? 
stop linking to that hatefull shit here


----------



## Meltingpot (Aug 31, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> I don't believe that you're sorry.
> 
> And you haven't answered any of my questions.


 
Just about all your questions rely on the premise that I support and/or defend the Nazis, which I don't.


----------



## frogwoman (Aug 31, 2013)

I also don't believe that you're staying off those boards. You said that you no longer posted on them in the past and you lied.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 31, 2013)

Meltingpot said:


> Why not?


 
selective quoting
you could have answered the questions by now if you were sorry


----------



## frogwoman (Aug 31, 2013)

Meltingpot said:


> Why not?


 
Because you're a proven liar and I don't believe anything you say.


----------



## Meltingpot (Aug 31, 2013)

ddraig said:


> dececny? DECENCY???? what the FUCK?
> stop linking to that hatefull shit here


 
It's a good board.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 31, 2013)

fuck off and stay there then
sniveling little wriggling worm


----------



## Meltingpot (Aug 31, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> Because you're a proven liar and I don't believe anything you say.


 
Sorry, but I can't convince you otherwise.


----------



## Meltingpot (Aug 31, 2013)

ddraig said:


> fuck off and stay there then
> sniveling little wriggling worm


 
What questions do you want me to answer?


----------



## ddraig (Aug 31, 2013)

the ones that were put to you before you slithered off, the ones mentioned earlier
that you know about


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Aug 31, 2013)

Meltingpot said:


> What questions do you want me to answer?



Do you understand at all why everyone is so angry at you?


----------



## Meltingpot (Aug 31, 2013)

Corax said:


> I'm struggling to resist abuse here...
> 
> Answer the fucking question please.


 
Sorry, but I can't remember any more than what I already told you.

I know this much; 1 / it was meant affectionately, and 2 / I was very taken with Greebo's quote when I saw it and wanted it as my sig for that reason. If there was any reference to her at all, I thought she would have liked the "hippification" or at least have been unperturbed by it. I was dismayed and embarrassed to find that this wasn't the case.


----------



## Corax (Aug 31, 2013)

Corax said:


> I'm struggling to resist abuse here...
> 
> Answer the fucking question please.


 
You may have missed this Meltingpot. Can you answer, the fucking, question. Please.

Your previous answer ignored it completely. Either accidentally, or because you don't want to answer it. Please answer it now, so that we all know it was an accident.

ETA: You've responded as I posted this.


----------



## stethoscope (Aug 31, 2013)

I see you've taken to posting on a thread called 'Decent negro music' on a certain dubious board, MeltingPot?

A thread for...



			
				some racist cunt called Boleslaw said:
			
		

> I've often said that Blacks waste their potential talents in performing shitty forms of music(hip hop, rap, etc.).
> 
> So in this thread, post examples of what you would consider decent examples of Black musical talent.


 
Just wondered if you ever, praps, for one moment, just sat back and thought, wooah! This thread's proposition and the sorts of people/posts its attracting is fucking racist shit?


----------



## frogwoman (Aug 31, 2013)

These questions meltingpot. Answer them and the others.

Meltingpot




			
				frogwoman said:
			
		

> Is that how you see me meltingpot. As a kike. And a product of "race-mixing".


http://www.urban75.net/forums/members/meltingpot.31657/



			
				frogwoman said:
			
		

> can you please answer my question about the men and women and why women are less likely to be Nazis.






			
				frogwoman said:
			
		

> ​What do you mean "the dominant social paradigm"?​​Do you mean brainwashed by jews? what is the dominant social paradigm and why does it explain why women aren't nazis?​​i thought you were naive but your in way too fucking deep.​


​


frogwoman said:


> What do you mean when you say women are less likely to be neo-Nazis (lets not use PC terminology here) because they're more compliant than men - does being compliant mean that you're not going to be an ideological neo-nazi? I thought that unthinking obsequious worship of a charismatic leader was pretty compliant myself? And going along with the dominant social paradigm - do you mean that women are more easily brainwashed, less willing to think for themselves etc?


----------



## frogwoman (Aug 31, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> Meltingpot if the people you are saying "good luck" to got to power this is what it would mean.
> 
> It would mean that I would lose my job at the very least and that I would be utterly unable to get another job or get access to the social welfare system. It would mean that I would be prevented from seeing my boyfriend (who, as a communist with a non-aryan gf, would be locked up for "re-education" or forced labour). ETA: It would mean that I would not be able to take part in any political meetings or have any representation at work because all other parties and all trade unions would be banned, what organisations did exists would not be open to "kikes" like me - I wouldn't be able to take part in religious events without members of the security services in attendance keeping an eye on things and eventually the synagogue would be closed down (as well as mosques, Hindu temples etc). It would mean that this website would be shut down and the posters on it, including you for being a sympathiser of the Green Party, arrested or under investigation - or worse. I wouldn't be able to go to the cinema or use leisure facilities and a lot of shops wouldn't serve me, or many of my friends. I wouldn't be able to enjoy myself or have a life.
> 
> ...


 
this one as well Meltingpot. Although you never answered any of my questions at the time so it's a bit much to expect you'd answer it now.


----------



## Corax (Aug 31, 2013)

Meltingpot said:


> I thought she would have liked the "hippification" or at least have been unperturbed by it. I was dismayed and embarrassed to find that this wasn't the case.



You thought she would like the 'hipification' on a _*far right website*_? 

Fuck me.  You're either a lying cunt with massive insecurity issues, or you're so unable to understand other humans and their likely reactions that I'd wonder about clinical opinion.

That second option isn't meant as an insult btw.  You seem to flit around various boards of various leanings, and attempt to 'belong' in each of them, whilst being unable to connect properly with anyone.  It's either pathetically sad, or there's some underlying reason for your behaviour.

ETA: I had no knowledge that MP is an aspie when posting this btw, and as I said that bit wasn't meant as an insult anyway.  I don't know enough about aspergers to know if that's the cause, but those that do seem pretty sure that it's not a reason (subsequent posts).  In which case, I wonder if there's something else.


----------



## Corax (Aug 31, 2013)

Actually, ignore my post above entirely - answer the two above it.


----------



## frogwoman (Aug 31, 2013)

steph said:


> I see you've taken to posting on a thread called 'Decent negro music' on a certain dubious board, MeltingPot?
> 
> A thread for...
> 
> ...


 
but they're so nice. And if you got to know them properly you'd realise they don't really want to gas Jews. Just shoot/sterilise them.


----------



## Ax^ (Aug 31, 2013)

And Again..

What's your point Caller?


----------



## frogwoman (Aug 31, 2013)

This one too (from the why the greens are shit thread). You said you had no idea what Nazism was.

_



			
				meltingpot's mate said:
			
		


			Other sites like WNN do not want you to discuss the Holocaust and mention Hitler. You can get banned for that too.
		
Click to expand...

_​​​


			
				frogwoman said:
			
		

> Someone who's "pro-white", hardcore anti-Jew, discusses the holocaust and mentions hitler. Someone else who has a picture of a swastika in their avatar in the design of the confederate flag. Someone with a picture of a swastika, another person complaining that racist sites don't let you mention Hitler enough, and you say you have no idea what Nazism is, well this Meltingpot, this is Nazism. Open unashamed Nazism which you defend. Which you have no problem with, you describe their views as "pro-white". He even openly admits in a later post that he's a "NS". As in, you know, the NSDAP.


​and this one​​

> Why did you say "good luck" to a nazi trying to change peoples views about nazism? Why did you complain about not being able to use the n-word "if they can back it up" and the word kike?


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 31, 2013)

Meltingpot, you have been lying down with dogs for so long you have lost all understanding of why people despise WN, Nazis, racists and felow travellers. Thats you btw, a fellow traveller.

The people you break bread with and give the time of day would chuck my miss in a fucking prison and then call me race traitor when I cried about it.

Just fuck off. Untill you come to a real understanding of the toxicity of the people you have chosen to entertain you aren't welcome.


That probably sounds really self righteous, but you've wound me up.


----------



## Corax (Aug 31, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> The people you break bread with and give the time of day would chuck _*my*_ miss in a fucking prison and then...


 
"My"? 

You sexist bastard.




Sorry, probably not the time or place for levity. Polish beer innit. I'll go now.


----------



## purenarcotic (Aug 31, 2013)

Nobody wants you here.  Just go.


----------



## Corax (Aug 31, 2013)

purenarcotic said:
			
		

> Nobody wants you here.  Just go.



I want him here. I want anyone here who wants to be here in good faith. I just want him to have a bit of a damascene moment about his beliefs and behaviours.


----------



## DrRingDing (Aug 31, 2013)

Looks like you've got your goose stepping orders Meltingpot


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Aug 31, 2013)

Corax said:


> I want him here. I want anyone here who wants to be here in good faith. I just want him to have a bit of a damascene moment about his beliefs and behaviours.


 

That's not going to happen is it though? He's come back asking for a 'fair hearing' and made it entirely obvious that what he wants is for people to understand why his particular fascist shit is OK, that he still doesn't understand at all what the problem is. It's just everyone else who doesn't get it.

Fuck him. There's really no limit to how despicable people can be while acting 'in good faith'.


----------



## purenarcotic (Aug 31, 2013)

Corax said:


> I want him here. I want anyone here who wants to be here in good faith. I just want him to have a bit of a damascene moment about his beliefs and behaviours.


 

That doesn't look like it's going to happen though, does it.


----------



## killer b (Aug 31, 2013)

fucking hell. i'd noticed him creeping about a bit recently, made my skin crawl.

MP: you've completely shat the bed here, and will never be welcome back. please go away forever.


----------



## frogwoman (Aug 31, 2013)

I have no idea what a nazi is, says a man who gives the bnp updates on ernst zundel's health and talk about kikes and race mixing to "sincere" people with "pro-white" views who complain they're being persecuted for talking about hitler all the time.


----------



## JHE (Aug 31, 2013)

The bold-hearted folk of Urban75 are keen to fight the good fight against Nazism. Thing is... they can't find any Nazis.  Damn!

Never mind.  They've found some poor harmless autistic creature who likes to make online 'friends' and has chatted to a motley bunch of third-rate racial ideologues, some of them maybe even bonkers enough to be Nazis, on some internet message board.  He'll do.


----------



## killer b (Aug 31, 2013)

You can fuck off too.


----------



## Corax (Aug 31, 2013)

purenarcotic said:
			
		

> That doesn't look like it's going to happen though, does it.



No.


----------



## purenarcotic (Aug 31, 2013)

JHE said:


> The bold-hearted folk of Urban75 are keen to fight the good fight against Nazism. Thing is... they can't find any Nazis. Damn!
> 
> Never mind. They've found some poor harmless autistic creature who likes to make online 'friends' and has chatted to a motley bunch of third-rate racial ideologues, some of them maybe even bonkers enough to be Nazis, on some internet message board. He'll do.


 

What does his Aspergers have to do with it?


----------



## DrRingDing (Aug 31, 2013)

DrRingDing said:


> Looks like you've got your goose stepping orders Meltingpot


 
Fuck everybody for liking this quality post.


----------



## JHE (Aug 31, 2013)

DrRingDing said:


> Fuck everybody for liking this quality post.


 

Do you think that if we all focus on hating the Aspie for a bit, the Anarcho-Bossyboots gang is going to stop being beastly to you?  Don't be so optimistic.


----------



## DrRingDing (Aug 31, 2013)

JHE said:


> Do you think that if we all focus on hating the Aspie for a bit, the Anarcho-Bossyboots gang is going to stop being beastly to you? Don't be so optimistic.


 
I didn't know he was aspergers.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 1, 2013)

funny, I know a couple of aspies IRL and niether of them feel the need to suck up to fash.

but in JHE world, he's scored a point.


----------



## FNG (Sep 1, 2013)

The deeply saddening thing is that without Dr Asperger's intervention the people his friends look up to were enthusiastically chucking people with his condition into camps or systematically exterminating them for diluting the supposed gene pool.

Frogwoman has already made this explicit but i feel worth repeating


----------



## FNG (Sep 1, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Little bit of news (cheers to lazy hack)
> 
> Activist Son of Key Racist Leader Renounces White Nationalism



I remember that Stormfront youth website that Derek was the posterboy for.There were a couple of mission statements attributed to him that read like they were composed by a middle aged man.which in one way or another they were.
Glad he has managed to break his conditioning.


----------



## redsquirrel (Sep 1, 2013)

steph said:


> I see you've taken to posting on a thread called 'Decent negro music' on a certain dubious board, MeltingPot?


WTF! I don't think I've every actually asked for someone to be banned before but this shithead should be. He's been given more than enough chances to explain, fuck him.


----------



## bmd (Sep 1, 2013)

JHE said:


> Do you think that if we all focus on hating the Aspie for a bit, the Anarcho-Bossyboots gang is going to stop being beastly to you?  Don't be so optimistic.



He's got Aspergers, he can't help it. He can argue coherently about his choices but he can't understand what's wrong with this one. 

If that's what you're saying then it doesn't seem to stand up after a quick look at the thread.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 1, 2013)

bmd said:


> He's got Aspergers, he can't help it. He can argue coherently about his choices but he can't understand what's wrong with this one.
> 
> If that's what you're saying then it doesn't seem to stand up after a quick look at the thread.



Sorry mate, but "he's got Aspergers" doesn't cut it. My best mate of 40 years has had "high-functioning autism" and Asperger's syndrome diagnoses, and yet he's always understood the whys and wherefores of the choices he makes. An Asperger diagnosis doesn't mean that you *can't understand* what's wrong with some choices over others, it means that your route to understanding may be harder and more circuitous because you won't often be taking the "normal" perceptual route to reaching a conclusion.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 1, 2013)

JHE said:


> The bold-hearted folk of Urban75 are keen to fight the good fight against Nazism. Thing is... they can't find any Nazis.  Damn!
> 
> Never mind.  They've found some poor harmless autistic creature who likes to make online 'friends' and has chatted to a motley bunch of third-rate racial ideologues, some of them maybe even bonkers enough to be Nazis, on some internet message board.  He'll do.



"Harmless autistic creature"?  Hopefully you'll be stabbed to death slowly people with Aspergers diagnoses  who find your description of them as "harmless autistic creatures" as patronising and offensive as it actually is, you two-bob toss-job.
As for meltingpot, he's self-aware enough to know he's in the wrong, and has attempted to *excuse* himself through reference to his Aspergers diagnosis.  His problem there is that a startlingly high proportion of people have Asperger's diagnoses, but very few of them find themselves excusing racism and fascism, possibly because the Aspergers spectrum tends to not cause intellectual or analytical deficit, but rather interpersonal issues.


----------



## bmd (Sep 1, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> Sorry mate, but "he's got Aspergers" doesn't cut it. My best mate of 40 years has had "high-functioning autism" and Asperger's syndrome diagnoses, and yet he's always understood the whys and wherefores of the choices he makes. An Asperger diagnosis doesn't mean that you *can't understand* what's wrong with some choices over others, it means that your route to understanding may be harder and more circuitous because you won't often be taking the "normal" perceptual route to reaching a conclusion.



Absolutely. If it looks like I'm apologising for him or something then I'm not. I think it's pretty patronising to make that statement for someone with Asperger's and shit to try to make out it's an excuse if you do have it.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 1, 2013)

purenarcotic said:


> What does his Aspergers have to do with it?



Nothing, but JHE isn't one to let such a thing as accuracy get in the way of him indulging in some self-righteous cock-stroking.


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 1, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> Sorry mate, but "he's got Aspergers" doesn't cut it. My best mate of 40 years has had "high-functioning autism" and Asperger's syndrome diagnoses, and yet he's always understood the whys and wherefores of the choices he makes. An Asperger diagnosis doesn't mean that you *can't understand* what's wrong with some choices over others, it means that your route to understanding may be harder and more circuitous because you won't often be taking the "normal" perceptual route to reaching a conclusion.



this is the thing, i mean i've got mental health problems myself, and I was diagnosed with dyspraxia as a child so I am probably on "the spectrum" somewhere (reckon most people posting on here probably are, or at least have some sort of mh condition like that tbh) but i still know the difference between right and wrong, and i'm able to admit when i've got things wrong rather than just lying about it

it's a bit offensive to use a condition like aspergers as anexcuse because it then implies that people with it don't have control over their own decisions.


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 1, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> this is the thing, i mean i've got mental health problems myself, and I was diagnosed with dyspraxia as a child so I am probably on "the spectrum" somewhere (reckon most people posting on here probably are, or at least have some sort of mh condition like that tbh) but i still know the difference between right and wrong, and i'm able to admit when i've got things wrong rather than just lying about it


Exactly.


----------



## Corax (Sep 1, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> this is the thing, i mean i've got mental health problems myself, and I was diagnosed with dyspraxia as a child so I am probably on "the spectrum" somewhere *(reckon most people posting on here probably are, or at least have some sort of mh condition like that tbh)* but i still know the difference between right and wrong, and i'm able to admit when i've got things wrong rather than just lying about it
> 
> it's a bit offensive to use a condition like aspergers as anexcuse because it then implies that people with it don't have control over their own decisions.


Interesting - I've wondered that myself sometimes.  MH conditions are so much less precisely definable than physical ones though.  You can't just do a blood test, iykwim.


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 1, 2013)

Corax said:


> Interesting - I've wondered that myself sometimes.  MH conditions are so much less precisely definable than physical ones though.  You can't just do a blood test, iykwim.



well it's a nice hot day and we're on the internet talking all day about nazis, laurie penny and jamie oliver rather than going to parties, having picnics, bbq's and other social activities (not that going to parties means you can't be on the spectrum but i think i have a point somewhere)


----------



## Casually Red (Sep 1, 2013)

Nigel said:


> How many are anti's, posing as far right.
> To be quite honest some of the none racist stuff is good on there, and gives good advice: Martial Arts, Settining Up Businesses, Recipes, Nature, Sport etc.



do they have train timetables too ?


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 1, 2013)

i'm kind of half joking of course but loads of people on here, probably the majority have aspergers or other "non neurotypical" conditions or if they don't have suffered mental health problems, drug/alcohol addiction, depression, ocd, have self harmed etc. none of which is "normal"


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 1, 2013)

see quote below


----------



## Corax (Sep 1, 2013)

Ax^ said:


> regardless its not like the fuckwit has recently stumbled into doing this
> 
> the thread is how many years old... he be able to cope with the varying opinions across multiple and opposing opinionated boards...
> 
> ...


I thought that came from someone else tbf.



frogwoman said:


> well it's a nice hot day and we're on the internet talking all day about nazis, laurie penny and jamie oliver rather than going to parties, having picnics, bbq's and other social activities (not that going to parties means you can't be on the spectrum but i think i have a point somewhere)


Lol.  Nicely illustrated.


frogwoman said:


> i'm kind of half joking of course but loads of people on here, probably the majority have aspergers or other "non neurotypical" conditions or if they don't have suffered mental health problems, drug/alcohol addiction, depression, ocd, have self harmed etc. none of which is "normal"


Very true.  I actually find that a strangely comforting thought for some reason.


----------



## BigTom (Sep 1, 2013)

Aspergers might explain why mp thought the posting of what greebo said as his Sig was fine (I can't remember the full story), it has fuck all bearing on anything else imo


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 1, 2013)

> Very true. I actually find that a strangely comforting thought for some reason.



me too.


----------



## emanymton (Sep 1, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> i'm kind of half joking of course but loads of people on here, probably the majority have aspergers or other "non neurotypical" conditions or if they don't have suffered mental health problems, drug/alcohol addiction, depression, ocd, have self harmed etc. none of which is "normal"


I think if you looked hard enough you could find some form of mental health issue with anyone.


----------



## Idris2002 (Sep 1, 2013)

JHE said:


> The bold-hearted folk of Urban75 are keen to fight the good fight against Nazism. Thing is... they can't find any Nazis.  Damn!
> 
> Never mind.  They've found some poor harmless autistic creature who likes to make online 'friends' and has chatted to a motley bunch of third-rate racial ideologues, some of them maybe even bonkers enough to be Nazis, on some internet message board.  He'll do.



You never let up, do you? There's always some new low.


----------



## emanymton (Sep 1, 2013)

Idris2002 said:


> You never let up, do you? There's always some new low.


I dread to think what the next one will be.


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 1, 2013)

emanymton said:


> I think if you looked hard enough you could find some form of mental health issue with anyone.



well the current statistic is 1 in 2 but i think that's way too low


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Sep 1, 2013)

I registered with Scumfront to check out some stuff for possible articles. Found it too nauseating and stupid to ever stay there very long and the articles remain unwroted.


----------



## toggle (Sep 1, 2013)

JHE said:


> The bold-hearted folk of Urban75 are keen to fight the good fight against Nazism. Thing is... they can't find any Nazis.  Damn!
> 
> Never mind.  They've found some poor harmless autistic creature who likes to make online 'friends' and has chatted to a motley bunch of third-rate racial ideologues, some of them maybe even bonkers enough to be Nazis, on some internet message board.  He'll do.




that is far more of an insult to anyone with aspergers and the families of those with aspergers than what has been posted by any of those criticizing meltingpot.


----------



## tar1984 (Sep 1, 2013)

Everyone knows you're meant to throw your 'on the spectrum' qualities into far-leftism, lefties have far more interesting political & social theory.


----------



## Bakunin (Sep 1, 2013)

JHE said:


> The bold-hearted folk of Urban75 are keen to fight the good fight against Nazism. Thing is... they can't find any Nazis.  Damn!
> 
> Never mind.  They've found some poor harmless autistic creature who likes to make online 'friends' and has chatted to a motley bunch of third-rate racial ideologues, some of them maybe even bonkers enough to be Nazis, on some internet message board.  He'll do.



This is bullshit, frankly.

Being an Aspie doesn't remove a person's obligation or ability to tell right from wrong and it's patronising to suggest that it does. It's also no help to an Aspie to be allowed free rein to do and say whatever the hell they please and then be allowed to use their Aspie status as a 'Get Out of Jail Free' card every time they're called to account for words or actions other people find unacceptable. By all means make reasonable allowances (those allowances vary according to how far they may be along the spectrum), but don't suggest that Aspies should have a free pass without ever being accountable for their words and deeds.


----------



## Corax (Sep 1, 2013)

Bakunin said:


> This is bullshit, frankly.
> 
> Being an Aspie doesn't remove a person's obligation or ability to tell right from wrong and it's patronising to suggest that it does. It's also no help to an Aspie to be allowed free rein to do and say whatever the hell they please and then be allowed to use their Aspie status as a 'Get Out of Jail Free' card every time they're called to account for words or actions other people find unacceptable. By all means make reasonable allowances (those allowances vary according to how far they may be along the spectrum), but don't suggest that Aspies should have a free pass without ever being accountable for their words and deeds.


Bit of an aside, but I find that post very helpful to my own understanding - particularly given the source.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 1, 2013)

Bakunin said:


> This is bullshit, frankly.
> 
> Being an Aspie doesn't remove a person's obligation or ability to tell right from wrong and it's patronising to suggest that it does. It's also no help to an Aspie to be allowed free rein to do and say whatever the hell they please and then be allowed to use their Aspie status as a 'Get Out of Jail Free' card every time they're called to account for words or actions other people find unacceptable. By all means make reasonable allowances (those allowances vary according to how far they may be along the spectrum), but don't suggest that Aspies should have a free pass without ever being accountable for their words and deeds.




and the thing is, maggoty JHE couldn't two wet farts to the wind about aspies, he just thought he had a good stick to beat people with.


----------



## bmd (Sep 1, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> and the thing is, maggoty JHE couldn't two wet farts to the wind about aspies, he just thought he had a good stick to beat people with.



Yeah it seemed like that to me, which is even worse than patronising the 'aspies'. Aspies , JHE even found a shit way to label them.


----------



## emanymton (Sep 1, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> well the current statistic is 1 in 2 but i think that's way too low


Yeah, I don't think there is any such thing as normal. Well no one lives up to it anyway.


----------



## Corax (Sep 1, 2013)

bmd said:


> Yeah it seemed like that to me, which is even worse than patronising the 'aspies'. Aspies , JHE even found a shit way to label them.


Is "aspies" not okay?

I'd have assumed not normally, except I thought I recalled posters with aspergers and/or posters with partners that have aspergers using that term.  So I assumed it had been adopted iykwim.


----------



## bmd (Sep 1, 2013)

Corax said:


> Is "aspies" not okay?
> 
> I'd have assumed not normally, except I thought I recalled posters with aspergers and/or posters with partners that have aspergers using that term.  So I assumed it had been adopted iykwim.



My feeling is that if someone wants to self identify with the term then that's up to them but it's not up to me. Kind of like if someone calls me a junkie I'll tell them to fuck off but I have called myself it in the past. I could be wrong here, just seemed to be part of the whole patronising thing imv.


----------



## Corax (Sep 1, 2013)

bmd said:


> My feeling is that if someone wants to self identify with the term then that's up to them but it's not up to me. Kind of like if someone calls me a junkie I'll tell them to fuck off but I have called myself it in the past. I could be wrong here, just seemed to be part of the whole patronising thing imv.


No, that's cool, and makes sense.  I've seen it used so frequently without malice that I'd mentally marked it as acceptable (not sure if I've actually used it much), but I'll mentally add a big note of caution in that case.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Sep 1, 2013)

Corax said:


> Is "aspies" not okay?



No it fucking well isn't, you great aspiesophobe.


----------



## Corax (Sep 1, 2013)

goldenecitrone said:


> No it fucking well isn't, you great aspiesophobe.


Took me a minute...


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 1, 2013)

Meltingpot is a racist dick  - he doesn't know how or why.
JHE is a racist dick - he knows exactly how and why.

JHE tried to use what he sees a vulnerability of the first racist dick to attack the mass of people who know he's a racist dick and he didn't think twice about charactetising the racist dick meltingpot in a way that that was offensive insulting and revaling in order to do it. That's it isn't it?


----------



## purenarcotic (Sep 1, 2013)

It was Bakunin who has Aspergers who used the term 'aspies'.


----------



## purenarcotic (Sep 1, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Meltingpot is a racist dick  - he doesn't know how or why.
> JHE is a racist dick - he knows exactly how and why.
> 
> JHE tried to use what he sees a vulnerability to attack the mass of people who know he's a racist dick and he didn't think twice about charactetising the racist dick meltingpot in a way that that was offensive insulting and revealing. That's it isn't it?



Pretty much.


----------



## toggle (Sep 1, 2013)

Corax said:


> No, that's cool, and makes sense.  I've seen it used so frequently without malice that I'd mentally marked it as acceptable (not sure if I've actually used it much), but I'll mentally add a big note of caution in that case.





bmd said:


> My feeling is that if someone wants to self identify with the term then that's up to them but it's not up to me. Kind of like if someone calls me a junkie I'll tell them to fuck off but I have called myself it in the past. I could be wrong here, just seemed to be part of the whole patronising thing imv.



It tends to be a term that a significant number of people with aspergers use for themselves. for some it is their prefered 'label' for most (i think) it is acceptable, some don't like it and some loathe it and consider it infantile. shock-horror, aspies aren't all alike


----------



## toggle (Sep 1, 2013)

purenarcotic said:


> It was Bakunin who has Aspergers who used the term 'aspies'.



yes.


----------



## toggle (Sep 1, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Meltingpot is a racist dick  - he doesn't know how or why.



that's cause he's not listening. that might be aspie stubbornness. or just being a dick. but I do think he would be capable of understanding if he chose to listen rather than defend the indefensible.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Sep 1, 2013)

toggle said:


> that's cause he's not listening. that might be aspie stubbornness. or just being a dick. but I do think he would be capable of understanding if he chose to listen rather than defend the indefensible.



Is it right that you know him in real life? Has he ever struck you as being a racist knobhead? Or is he just incredibly naive?


----------



## purenarcotic (Sep 1, 2013)

I think he would be capable of understanding but I don't think he deserves anyone spending any time or effort on him.


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 1, 2013)

I don't care about aspie stubbornness really. What happened was that his brand of racism isn't acceptable to the posters here. Nor should JHE's be. Nor his writing of people with aspergers as creatures unable to act for themselves stuff. But let's get that one off this thread - which is one where a racist who opposed racism has been exposed. And JHE revealed too much.


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 1, 2013)

goldenecitrone said:


> Is it right that you know him in real life? Has he ever struck you as being a racist knobhead? Or is he just incredibly naive?


Anyone we can call about you and your mad bomber little outbreaks? Refugee councils?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Sep 1, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Anyone we can call about you and your mad bomber little outbreaks? Refugee councils?



Jim'll Fix it.


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 1, 2013)

purenarcotic said:


> I think he would be capable of understanding but I don't think he deserves anyone spending any time or effort on him.



people have been trying to get him to see it for years mate, hasn't worked, he's just got worse.


----------



## purenarcotic (Sep 1, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> people have been trying to get him to see it for years mate, hasn't worked, he's just got worse.



Then he doesn't want to see it and should just fuck off.


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 1, 2013)

especially because he says different things to everyone he talks to.


----------



## Corax (Sep 1, 2013)

toggle said:


> It tends to be a term that a significant number of people with aspergers use for themselves. for some it is their prefered 'label' for most (i think) it is acceptable, some don't like it and some loathe it and consider it infantile. shock-horror, aspies aren't all alike


So - best avoided unless you know the person you're talking to or referring to is happy with it?


----------



## Corax (Sep 1, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> especially because he says different things to everyone he talks to.


That was really striking with the SF stuff quoted - to quite a bizarre degree.


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 1, 2013)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Do you understand at all why everyone is so angry at you?



Can anyone bring me up to speed?


----------



## FNG (Sep 1, 2013)

I've only seen his name crop up in relation to immigration threads where his username tends to stick out like a sore thumb much as thedockerslad did too tbh.


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 1, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> Can anyone bring me up to speed?


Small thread, read it?


----------



## purenarcotic (Sep 1, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> Can anyone bring me up to speed?



MP returned and said that he felt he had been treated unfairly.  He has been told why he has not been treated unfairly and has been told to fuck off.

JHE tried to say we were bullying him because of his aspergers.  It was pointed out that having aspergers is not synonymous with being a cunt.


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 1, 2013)

FNG said:


> I've only seen his name crop up in relation to immigration threads where his username tends to stick out like a sore thumb much as thedockerslad did too tbh.


He was never that sort of poster.


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 1, 2013)

steph said:


> Just wondered if you ever, praps, for one moment, just sat back and thought, wooah! This thread's proposition and the sorts of people/posts its attracting is fucking racist shit?



It's kind of dumb given who is responsible for the majority of modern music from blues, jazz through to electronic music. Boiling the contribution of black people to music down to 'hip hop' is patently ridiculous.


----------



## toggle (Sep 1, 2013)

goldenecitrone said:


> Is it right that you know him in real life? Has he ever struck you as being a racist knobhead? Or is he just incredibly naive?



not met him, but I've spent a lot of time talking by Pm. and no, I didn't get any indicator he was racist and I don't think he believes he is.

Cornwall is very white. Although those who are visibly ethnic minority have discussed one or 2 incidents with a clearly racist subtext, they also mentioned how unusual that was compared to experiences in the home counties (i worked a truro town center old boys bar the night of pride and I heard a delightful range of poof jokes, but they also host gay dating nights in their function room). Some of the language used by some of the older folk in particular is a long way from being terms I'd use. there tends not to be genuine malice behind that, but sometimes a concern about something different coming down here, changing the area to be more like london. it's a low level parochialism rather than bigotry and it does tend to be found a lot more in the older folks. but attitudes tend to be aimed at change in general, not victimisation of individuals. and Cornwall does tend to be far more accepting of, for example, people with disabilities than a lot of other places. Reason I'm saying this is that I'm fairly certain his attitudes are a product of this kind of thing.


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 1, 2013)

purenarcotic said:


> MP returned and said that he felt he had been treated unfairly.  He has been told why he has not been treated unfairly and has been told to fuck off.



I can see that but don't know what happened previously. Missed it for some reason.


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 1, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> I can see that but don't know what happened previously. Missed it for some reason.


Get cracking on reading the thread then.


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 1, 2013)

Read the "why the greens are great" thread as well


----------



## purenarcotic (Sep 1, 2013)

Simon Scharma doing a series on BBC 2 on The History of The Jews on now for owt interested btw.

Citizen66  - he posts on shitfront and doesn't seem to think there is any issue with it.  He was found to have posted racist nonsense.


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 1, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Small thread, read it?



I jumped back to page 15. I have no idea if it all kicked off on page 14 or another thread somewhere, mr sarky.


----------



## bmd (Sep 1, 2013)

purenarcotic said:


> MP returned and said that he felt he had been treated unfairly.  He has been told why he has not been treated unfairly and has been told to fuck off.
> 
> JHE tried to say we were bullying him because of his aspergers.  It was pointed out that having aspergers is not synonymous with being a cunt.



Succintly put.


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 1, 2013)

purenarcotic said:


> Simon Scharma doing a series on BBC 2 on The History of The Jews on now for owt interested btw.
> 
> Citizen66  - he posts on shitfront and doesn't seem to think there is any issue with it.  He was found to have posted racist nonsense.



not just scumfront - he posts on loads of racist boards.


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 1, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Get cracking on reading the thread then.



I have been which you'll notice due to me have given 'likes' to some of your posts on the first page or so which I then realised were posts from years ago so jumped to page 15.


----------



## toggle (Sep 1, 2013)

Corax said:


> So - best avoided unless you know the person you're talking to or referring to is happy with it?



personally, I do use it unless I was asked not to. but I live with 2 aspies. so anyone calling me out on it can soon be told I use their term for themselves and no offence intended. your mileage my vary.


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 1, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> not just scumfront - he posts on loads of racist boards.



How did people find out?


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 1, 2013)

because he said so. and because i (and a couple of others on here) knew him from what used to be an anti-racist site.


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 1, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> I have been which you'll notice due to me have given 'likes' to some of your posts on the first page or so which I then realised were posts from years ago so jumped to page 15.


Do i look like i care about you telling me that you liked a post of mine from months ago because you are too lazy to make that situation not have happened?


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 1, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> Read the "why the greens are great" thread as well



Thanks for being more helpful than Butcharseporn.


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 1, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Do i look like i care about you telling me that you liked a post of mine from months ago because you are too lazy to make that situation not have happened?



You sound like a teenager.  go have an icecream you petulant twat.


----------



## toggle (Sep 1, 2013)

purenarcotic said:


> Simon Scharma doing a series on BBC 2 on The History of The Jews on now for owt interested btw.




which should do very nicely to sit my oldest down in front of so he knows a bit more about where he came from.


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 1, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> Thanks for being more helpful than Butcharseporn.





Citizen66 said:


> You sound like a teenager.  go have an icecream you petulant twat.


I give up. I really give up.


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 1, 2013)

read the thread Citizen66 it's really not that long


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 1, 2013)

Bloody anarchists - always wanting other people to do the work for them


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 1, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> because he said so. and because i (and a couple of others on here) knew him from what used to be an anti-racist site.



Bizarre to offer yourself up as a sacrificial lamb.


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 1, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> read the thread Citizen66 it's really not that long



I was. I will. I didn't know everything took place on here though.


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 1, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> I give up. I really give up.



I'll read the thread. But these things usually span several locations.


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 1, 2013)

it is all in one location..

read the bloody thing

*throws bun at ye*


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 1, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> I was. I will. I didn't know everything took place on here though.



its worth reading "why the greens are great" and "why the greens are shit" threads too


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 1, 2013)

Ta. Will do.


----------



## redsquirrel (Sep 1, 2013)

Idris2002 said:


> You never let up, do you? There's always some new low.


Idris he's just standing up for the little guy (who's friends with a load of Nazi's) against the U75 bullies.


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 1, 2013)

emanymton said:


> I think if you looked hard enough you could find some form of mental health issue with anyone.



And certainly amongst Nazis.


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 1, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> And certainly amongst Nazis.



so what? they're still cunts.


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 1, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> so what? they're still cunts.



I was more thinking what, if any, psychological disorder can be attributed to people who think genocide is ok for political ends. I don't think 'cunts' quite cuts it. Or maybe it does. Half of urban are cunts. Follow the paper trail!


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 1, 2013)

Meltingpot said:


> It can be. Here's one of sensoryflight's posts for a start;
> 
> (link deleted by self)
> 
> ...



Hang on. This goes back to 2008?  

Has meltingpot just resurfaced? I swear I've seen them on threads more recently than that or maybe my memory really is fucked.


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 1, 2013)

editor said:


> The bit I don't get is this: what the fuck is so good about an all-white/English town? I've visited a few places in the UK where the population is almost entirely white and failed to see what makes it 'better' than any other town. Truth is, most of them are quite depressing places.



Class prejudice, tut tut editor.


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 1, 2013)

Okay managed to catch up a bit more. My position is a racist is a racist regardless of cognitive issues and they remain a racist up to the point they give a full and frank retraction of those views and condemnation / split of the places where they indulged in their prejudices. 

Can't get my head around someone offering themself up as a sacrificial lamb though; it's a bit wtf.


----------



## editor (Sep 1, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> Class prejudice, tut tut editor.


You've lost me there, I'm afraid.


----------



## bmd (Sep 2, 2013)

Meltingpot said:


> Katrin's really nice for a WN, she's from Iceland. She's probably too hardcore for here though she's never rude; *she's worried that the white race is going to disappear in 500 years' time.* I just can't bring myself to worry about that one (I think the planet's going to be screwed long before then the way we're going).
> 
> But yeah, probably most of 'em are in the "hate 'dem niggers" camp.



This always makes me laugh. What will happen to the human race if there's no people of a certain skin colour? All the oxygen will turn into jelly? Stroll on.


----------

